# Pokemon Black and White 2 announced for DS



## Deleted_171835 (Feb 25, 2012)

New Kyurem Formes:





Spoiler












http://www.pokemon.co.jp/ex/b2w2/
http://www.neogaf.co...52#post35473052


----------



## gokujr1000 (Feb 25, 2012)

I'm actually somewhat interested. Instead of JUST Pokemon Grey we actually get sequels to B/W.


----------



## heartgold (Feb 25, 2012)

damn, I was gonna post this.

But wow, who saw this coming....Everyone got it wrong!


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 25, 2012)

......


----------



## RupeeClock (Feb 25, 2012)

Yes, I have to admit I think they can do more with this than they could a third-version.

Very much looking forward to it, gives me a reason to finish off my White playthrough.

By the way, you didn't post the new Kyurem formes.


----------



## iggloovortex (Feb 25, 2012)

so now i actually have to play through the debauchery that was B&W if i want to fully get these next ones? Am I the only one that feels it should've just been grey in that case?


----------



## heartgold (Feb 25, 2012)

I'm shocked, first time ever with the pokemon series. lol


----------



## pokefloote (Feb 25, 2012)

Wait, they aren't going to be *mostly* the same game like Platinum was? True sequels?! Oh hell yes. We'll most likely see what N does after the game, maybe he'll be on your side this time around.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 25, 2012)

I'm sorry...what? Just sequels? Well...at least it's for the DS so I can pirate them...


----------



## high.kaze (Feb 25, 2012)

It's on DS only? No 3DS?


----------



## RupeeClock (Feb 25, 2012)

iggloovortex said:


> so now i actually have to play through the debauchery that was B&W if i want to fully get these next ones? Am I the only one that feels it should've just been grey in that case?


I doubt they're going to do anything to stop players from playing B&W2 if they didn't play B&W1.
But they will probably have some sort of benefit for continuing players, maybe just a way to bring something over from the previous game like a key item or mystery gift event data.


----------



## Ace (Feb 25, 2012)

I'm not shocked that there's a sequel, since the series got more story-based.

I AM shocked that THEY'RE STILL RELEASEING GAMES ON THE FREAKING DS THOUGH.


----------



## heartgold (Feb 25, 2012)

@Soulx , add in the forms to the first post.


----------



## RupeeClock (Feb 25, 2012)

Ace said:


> I'm not shocked that there's a sequel, since the series got more story-based.
> 
> I AM shocked that THEY'RE STILL RELEASEING GAMES ON THE FREAKING DS THOUGH.



This, I imagine they are doing so they can work on both the DSi and 3DS, and maintain compatibility with the previous DS titles.
If anything B&W2 will be the titles to bridge compatibility to future 3DS titles.


----------



## yusuo (Feb 25, 2012)

Im shocked it going to be released on DS and not 3ds, this makes me and my flashcard happy, can put off getting a 3ds a little longer


----------



## high.kaze (Feb 25, 2012)

heartgold said:


> @Soulx , add in the forms to the first post.


YES! Awesome designs!


----------



## Creqaw (Feb 25, 2012)

Well this will be most likely the last "get 8 badges and defeat league" Pokémon game on the NDS.


----------



## titen96 (Feb 25, 2012)

I have a feeling that grey will be both 1&2 on the 3ds


----------



## yusuo (Feb 25, 2012)

I kinda want to see screenshots now and a basic story, its only 3 months off away from release so some of these details should be available


----------



## heartgold (Feb 25, 2012)

Is this where i go and say I told you so guys the squeal to pokemon b/w whichever way it came would be on the DS.

But this would have been awesome on the 3DS, heck they numbered it 2! o_o


----------



## Erdnaxela (Feb 25, 2012)

So black 2 and white 2 this year for DS, and gray/grey for 3DS in 2013?
Sounds like a possibility.


----------



## DeadLocked (Feb 25, 2012)

I thought we would receive answers but this just raises many many more questions.......... wtfjackiechan.jpg

EDIT: It's not sunk in yet, this is probably the biggest pokémon news of the year. Anyway, the Kyurem formes look a little strange. They look like underpowered Zekrom and Reshiram wannabes. I guess that's what they are supposed to look like. At least the new formes don't overshadow the original Kyurem, he still looks the coolest to me.

EDIT 2: Reshiram/Kyuram Zekrom/Kyurom ? I hope if it is 3DS enhanced, it means it's full screen.


----------



## Mindzpeed (Feb 25, 2012)

Ace said:


> I'm not shocked that there's a sequel, since the series got more story-based.
> 
> I AM shocked that THEY'RE STILL RELEASEING GAMES ON THE FREAKING DS THOUGH.



Well, I would appreciate some Natural Harmonia Gropius (srly thats Ns name) backstory.

According to Serebii,  it will be DSi and 3DS enhanced, remember back then when IGN posted that Black and White had 3Ds features? Maybe this was planned way before.


----------



## MigueelDnd (Feb 25, 2012)

Those blue and red tones they use remind me of Ruby & Sapphire. A hint, maybe? Ugh, I don't want to get my hopes up.


----------



## Erdnaxela (Feb 25, 2012)

I guess they need more time for a 3DS pokemon game engine.
That's actually a good news, no rushed game


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Feb 25, 2012)

Mindzpeed said:


> According to Serebii,  it will be DSi and 3DS enhanced, remember back then when IGN posted that Black and White had 3Ds features? Maybe this was planned way before.


That's just Serebii being dumb. All we know right now is that it's for the DS.


----------



## prowler (Feb 25, 2012)

Hated Pokemon B/W so IDGAF about this really...


----------



## AkiroWolfman (Feb 25, 2012)

Wow, now this is interesting to say the least. First the anime is totally different and now the games have taken on a completely different approach with it. I'm glad about this. I bet the God Stone is going to be used somehow in this game but it is totally amazing. I want to know what the story is with the new mascots. Its obvious they have some relation to the Tao Trio but they look like a mix between Kyurem and Zekrom/Reshiram and Zekrom. Its strange to say the least but I'm not complaining. Pokemon just got a whole lot more interesting.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Feb 25, 2012)

heartgold said:


> Is this where i go and say I told you so guys the squeal to pokemon b/w whichever way it came would be on the DS.


Not really. This isn't _Pokemon Grey_. It's more of a sequel of sorts.


----------



## basher11 (Feb 25, 2012)

shoot. do i buy this? or wait for another one? :|

but one thing though. they look like Reshiram. wtf.


----------



## Flame (Feb 26, 2012)

wow the DS STILL has some life in it still.


----------



## MakiManPR (Feb 26, 2012)

Cmon! Still for DS!? Im sick of the sprites and the 8bit sounds/cries. I can understand if it was gray but its a sequel, it should have been for the 3DS. Meh not interested.


----------



## Valwin (Feb 26, 2012)

Spoiler












How would a sequel work? Do you play as a new character? Do you somehow port your BW character in and continue where you left off


----------



## ieatpixels (Feb 26, 2012)

WHY ISN'T IT FOR THE 3DS!?!?!
*WWWWWWWWWHHHHHHHHHHHY*
*YYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY*



Seriously though, the DS is hacked to bits, everyone will pirate these games. If this was for 3DS everyone would have to pay for the game and the 3DS would sell tonnes and heavily improve it's reputation.


----------



## mameks (Feb 26, 2012)

Most ugly ass Pokémon ever.


----------



## Supreme Dirt (Feb 26, 2012)

OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG

Just when I though I couldn't get hyped for Pokemon again.

OMG


----------



## heartgold (Feb 26, 2012)

shlong said:


> Most ugly ass Pokémon ever.


Looks amazing to me


----------



## mameks (Feb 26, 2012)

heartgold said:


> shlong said:
> 
> 
> > Most ugly ass Pokémon ever.
> ...


My bad, it is indeed most sexy.


In that it looks like a grumpy deformed [censored]


----------



## 59672 (Feb 26, 2012)

Anyone else think the blue / red on the new black 2 / white 2 logos respectively looks a bit... gemstone like. Almost like sapphire and ruby? Perhaps Hoenn is in the game as well or some sort of link to team magma and team aqua.


----------



## heartgold (Feb 26, 2012)

shlong said:


> heartgold said:
> 
> 
> > shlong said:
> ...


lol if you don't like it, that's cool. It's not all that creative anyway.

I'm wondering what changes they'll make to the squeal.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Feb 26, 2012)

MakiManPR said:


> Cmon! Still for DS!? Im sick of the sprites and the 8bit sounds/cries. I can understand if it was gray but its a sequel, it should have been for the 3DS. Meh not interested.


Sprites must never die. Graphics like _XD_ and_ Colosseum_ would instantly siphon my enjoyment of the game. I'm fine with 3D graphics in battles but sprites bring so much of the charm in the overworld.


----------



## bart148 (Feb 26, 2012)

Spoiler


----------



## mameks (Feb 26, 2012)

bart148 said:


> Spoiler


Trololol
Soul's is sexier


----------



## DeadLocked (Feb 26, 2012)

59672 said:


> Anyone else think the blue / red on the new black 2 / white 2 logos respectively looks a bit... gemstone like. Almost like sapphire and ruby? Perhaps Hoenn is in the game as well or some sort of link to team magma and team aqua.


Looks like it could just be "Ice" to me, for Kyurem.
Ruby/Sapphire remakes will come, but I don't think this is a hint at them. I could be wrong but it seems a little strange they would put it in the actual logo of B/W2


----------



## Midna (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## DSGamer64 (Feb 26, 2012)

Someone inform the cows, they are about to get milked!


----------



## high.kaze (Feb 26, 2012)

DSGamer64 said:


> Someone inform the cows, they are about to get milked!


At least the milk's good quality this time around =P

Same could be said for the cows!


----------



## duffmmann (Feb 26, 2012)

My guess at the games:  Essentially Pokemon Black and White as they already are with a few extra areas, pokemon forms, and features like we'd have thought Grey to have been.  But now after you beat the game you get access to previous generation maps like how in Gold and Silver you could return to Kanto after beating Johto.  Can you imagine a pokemon game that has access to every map up to date?  They wouldn't even have to add crazy new features.  This would probably be the only way a standard DS pokemon title could appease me at this time.  (short of real time battling)  Otherwise, I think I'll be a bit disappointed that they're not 3DS titles.


----------



## ZaeZae64 (Feb 26, 2012)

DSGamer64 said:


> Someone inform the cows, they are about to get milked!


Oh boy it's the obligatory Pokemon being milked post.
Honestly, we all get it by now. it's being milked. We all know this.


----------



## chartube12 (Feb 26, 2012)

B&W were considered the most wanted pokemon games since yellow in Japan. There are some more surprises in store for everyone too with B&W 2....Too bad I signed a NDA. laters....


----------



## Flame (Feb 26, 2012)

is this DSi or just DS?


----------



## duffmmann (Feb 26, 2012)

Kotaku says DSi and 3DS owners will have extra features, I'm guess like the video chat we saw in black and white.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Feb 26, 2012)

HOLY SHIT I CAME.


----------



## clonesniper666 (Feb 26, 2012)

Wow this is not hat I expected, but it sounds cool and the new fusions even look cool.


----------



## rehevkor (Feb 26, 2012)

I really must play Black and White 1.


----------



## Yatashi Strife (Feb 26, 2012)

WHAAAAAAAAAT???!!!!!!!! no way!


----------



## Ace (Feb 26, 2012)

Honestly can't wait to see all nostalgia pokéfans complain of the new Pokémon designs.


----------



## Janthran (Feb 26, 2012)

>Not 3DS
To the flashcarts!
I am a horrible person


----------



## DSGamer64 (Feb 26, 2012)

high.kaze said:


> DSGamer64 said:
> 
> 
> > Someone inform the cows, they are about to get milked!
> ...



Considering how much I disliked Black, I would disagree.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 26, 2012)

DSGamer64 said:


> high.kaze said:
> 
> 
> > DSGamer64 said:
> ...


Considering how this hasn't even been released yet, we'll see. 


Although I, too, didn't like B/W...so...meh.


----------



## smile72 (Feb 26, 2012)

I'm so gonna get this!!!!!! This is so awesome!!!!!!!! YAY! More Pokemon!


----------



## high.kaze (Feb 26, 2012)

DSGamer64 said:


> high.kaze said:
> 
> 
> > DSGamer64 said:
> ...


I'm talking about the series in general. But yeah, I didn't like Black much either. Hated the design, and I want moar sprites O_O


----------



## DSGamer64 (Feb 26, 2012)

ZaeZae64 said:


> DSGamer64 said:
> 
> 
> > Someone inform the cows, they are about to get milked!
> ...


No, it's not obligatory. This truly is milking a game. You can't call it new if all you are doing is reskinning the same characters. If there aren't additional regions to visit (I am still waiting for one that covers all the generations and allows you to start at the beginning and collect all of the Pokemon), then it's not worth buying for a reskin.


----------



## digipokemaster (Feb 26, 2012)

smile72 said:


> I'm so gonna get this!!!!!! This is so awesome!!!!!!!! YAY! More Pokemon!


same here im so going to buy both version


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Feb 26, 2012)

Ace said:


> Honestly can't wait to see all nostalgia pokéfans complain of the new Pokémon designs.


It's still in Gen. V. So apart from the new Kyurem formes, there won't be any other new Pokemon.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 26, 2012)

DSGamer64 said:


> ZaeZae64 said:
> 
> 
> > DSGamer64 said:
> ...


This particular game, however, is a _sequel_ to B/W, not a new gen game. Therefore, your argument is invalid for this game. While it _might_ be in the same area, we don't know. The story, however, _will_ be changed.


Although I'm not disagreeing with you, the Pokemon franchise gets milked all the time. However, the same can be said for a variety of series.


----------



## XAlexBlitz209X (Feb 26, 2012)

Rumor has it that it might take place in the Hoenn Region .


----------



## BrightNeko (Feb 26, 2012)

I was listening to Unwavering emotion (orchestrated) from the first games when I found out this. The result is atm I'm bounding around happily


----------



## Snailface (Feb 26, 2012)

I love the way a new Pokemon game gets this site excited again. 

To the bunker!


----------



## Janthran (Feb 26, 2012)

DSGamer64 said:


> ZaeZae64 said:
> 
> 
> > DSGamer64 said:
> ...


I believe what you are referring to is called a Supercard DSTwo.


----------



## heartgold (Feb 26, 2012)

So the storyline will continue, great. B/w didn't feel complete so this will patch it up. In b/w it says reshiram and zekrom were once a single pokemon but its body split in two to form those two. A lot of explaining to do.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Feb 26, 2012)

Black Kyurem and White Kyurem

Looks like I'm getting both this time. Hopefully we get them soon after Japan does.

And by "soon" I mean this year.


----------



## high.kaze (Feb 26, 2012)

We'll get an official release at the end of the year. Or the beginning of 2013. If we live that long.
/jk


----------



## heartgold (Feb 26, 2012)

Fuck, the USA site is already up,  perhaps we could get it at the end of the year.

http://www.pokemon.com/us/pokemon-video-games/pokemon-black-version-2-and-pokemon-white-version-2/


----------



## basher11 (Feb 26, 2012)

we will probably get it (in english) by October.
there's usually a 4 month gap between the Japanese release and English release.


----------



## DeMoN (Feb 26, 2012)

Completely unexpected new. I am disappointed that it's for the DS though, I would have definitely bought it if it were on the 3DS, but now I can easily pir- *is shot*.


----------



## Mindzpeed (Feb 26, 2012)

heartgold said:


> Fuck, the USA site is already up,  perhaps we could get it at the end of the year.
> 
> http://www.pokemon.c...hite-version-2/



I believe this is the first time pokemon USA announces a game this early, I hope we can get it for this year.


----------



## ZaeZae64 (Feb 26, 2012)

DSGamer64 said:


> ZaeZae64 said:
> 
> 
> > DSGamer64 said:
> ...


You missed the point of what I was saying but alright.
I wasn't saying the series isn't being milked.
I was saying in pretty much every pokemon related news thread you get some guy going "lolololol milk dat cow".
While it is true. Nobody really gives a shit anymore.


----------



## Maplemage (Feb 26, 2012)

Awwww yeah, cant wait, since it'll take about like a year for it to be in English.


----------



## Hells Malice (Feb 26, 2012)

I anxiously await seeing how they could POSSIBLY top being so unoriginal.
Pokemon has always been an unoriginal cash cow, but this really is a new level even for it.

Now how they dun gonna top this.


----------



## gamefan5 (Feb 26, 2012)

LOOOOL, Pokemon black and white... VERSION 2. OMG I CAN'T WAIT.


Spoiler



Really, Gamefreak? That's the big news? A bit disappointed. -_-


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Feb 26, 2012)

TOTAL LET DOWN.


----------



## airpirate545 (Feb 26, 2012)

I'm cool with it, dunno why everyone's complaining, I'd take this over another Pokemon Rumble anyday *shrugs*


----------



## Hells Malice (Feb 26, 2012)

airpirate545 said:


> I'm cool with it, dunno why everyone's complaining, I'd take this over another Pokemon Rumble anyday *shrugs*



or you could take neither.
Really it's like being handed a shit sandwich, and a shit burrito, and then deciding which one is less horrible to eat, when you're under no obligation to eat either.


----------



## DeMoN (Feb 26, 2012)

Come on guys, it's basically the same as them releasing Grey. Sure there are a few people who will no doubt buy both the games, but that's their decision. And more profit = faster 6th gen.


----------



## NatureMade (Feb 26, 2012)

Everyone who's complaining about the lack of originality...you haven't even heard anything about the game storywise. And as far as Pokemon games go, this is the first time a DIRECT Sequel has been made to a Main-series pokemon game. 

And honestly, as far as the Kyurem forms go, the Reshirom/Zekrom fusions might not be the only two available, those may just be the advertising points. 

I'm waiting until I hear/see a little bit more about this game before I go on to judge it, but from what I've seen, I like.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 26, 2012)

Hells Malice said:


> airpirate545 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm cool with it, dunno why everyone's complaining, I'd take this over another Pokemon Rumble anyday *shrugs*
> ...


Wha? That decisions easy! Shit sandwich, as the bread would help remove the taste of the shit while with the burrito there isn't as much!


----------



## Hells Malice (Feb 26, 2012)

DeMoN said:


> Come on guys, it's basically the same as them releasing Grey. Sure there are a few people who will no doubt buy both the games, but that's their decision. *And more profit = faster 6th gen.*



God way to make bad news even worse.


----------



## ZaneArashi (Feb 26, 2012)

pros:
for ds so flashcards MAY work
something to MAYBE look forward to
cons:
hopes for 3ds exclusive MAY be crushed
many are left confused and baffled
netrual:
it is unknown how a sequel will work due to first time doing it...
Thus is my opinion....


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Feb 26, 2012)

So this is a DS game, not a 3DS game?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 26, 2012)

Zerosuit connor said:


> So this is a DS game, not a 3DS game?


Yep, but it includes some DSi/3DS features like B/W did.


----------



## pokefloote (Feb 26, 2012)

If N flew off to a new place at the end of B/W, hopefully it's Hoenn! It doesn't have to be tied to Unova since it's a completely different game from B/W.


----------



## Sheimi (Feb 26, 2012)

I literally shouted "Shut up and take my money" out loud. I am so reserving this.


----------



## gamefan5 (Feb 26, 2012)

NatureMade said:


> Everyone who's complaining about the lack of originality...you haven't even heard anything about the game storywise. And as far as Pokemon games go, this is the first time a DIRECT Sequel has been made to a Main-series pokemon game.
> 
> And honestly, as far as the Kyurem forms go, the Reshirom/Zekrom fusions might not be the only two available, those may just be the advertising points.
> 
> I'm waiting until I hear/see a little bit more about this game before I go on to judge it, but from what I've seen, I like.


uh... no they are the only ones dude, More would be illogical. 
I totally saw these forms coming thoug since, in the coding of black and white, Kyurem had 2 secret signature moves that hinted at this. (Freeze shock and Ice burn)


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Feb 26, 2012)

Pinkie232 said:


> Zerosuit connor said:
> 
> 
> > So this is a DS game, not a 3DS game?
> ...


Thanks


----------



## gamefan5 (Feb 26, 2012)

Alex_32571 said:


> If N flew off to a new place at the end of B/W, hopefully it's Hoenn! It doesn't have to be tied to Unova since it's a completely different game from B/W.


Don't get your hopes up. I imagine the game will explore the origins of Kyurem and it's place in the Tao trio. It's NOT a complete different game per se.
So yeah, It will be in the Unova regions. definetely.


----------



## olembet (Feb 26, 2012)

ieatpixels said:


> WHY ISN'T IT FOR THE 3DS!?!?!
> *WWWWWWWWWHHHHHHHHHHHY*
> *YYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY*
> 
> ...



are u from cave?
remember the black/white sell?
pirate or not pokemon still sell million!


----------



## high.kaze (Feb 26, 2012)

olembet said:


> are u from cave?
> remember the black/white sell?
> pirate or not pokemon still sell million!


Cave or not, making a Pokemon game on the 3DS is still a great idea, new fans, more bucks. Don't see what's wrong with what he said.


----------



## Nah3DS (Feb 26, 2012)

wow no one saw this coming


----------



## Ice Punch (Feb 26, 2012)

As far as new Pokemon games go, this announcement has me curious about the game.
A first sequel for a Pokemon game. If it's in Unova maybe it'll be different starters, something besides Gym Leaders...
But I probably have my hopes too high...


----------



## high.kaze (Feb 26, 2012)

Ice Punch said:


> As far as new Pokemon games go, this announcement has me curious about the game.
> A first sequel for a Pokemon game. If it's in Unova maybe it'll be different starters, something besides Gym Leaders...
> But I probably have my hopes too high...


I don't even know how they'll manage to make a sequel. I mean, the gist of a Pokemon game is to beat the league, and beat the legendary Pokemon. So, if you make a sequel... You'd technically need a NEW league. Although, don't you think it'd be great for Pokemon to move away from the whole league thing and make the story more personal?


----------



## FireGrey (Feb 26, 2012)

I hope it receives 3DS enhanced features, such as WPA compatibilty, 3DS Friend List, 3DS Resolution + 3D and better models.
Oh and I still need to get Black and White, If these are 3DS enhanced I will definitely get them.


----------



## Ice Punch (Feb 26, 2012)

That would be a nice change, although any league in a Pokemon game should be optional and a actual challenge imo.
Gym Leaders in general need a change.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 26, 2012)

Do people really not think this is amazing? They could have just gone with the same old and pulled a grey, but they decided to do something original.

I personally cannot wait...


----------



## Janthran (Feb 26, 2012)

"The games can also be played in 2D on the Nintendo 3DS™ system."


----------



## chris888222 (Feb 26, 2012)

Black and White 2?!? 

Holy crap.

That means:
1. battle frontier?
2, N strikes back
3. New gym leaders
4. New areas of Unova
5. OTHER REGIONS???

I'm quite hyped actually. And for the DS = pirate = yes. 

That also means they are breaking tradition.


----------



## Ice Punch (Feb 26, 2012)

chris888222 said:


> Black and White 2?!?
> 
> Holy crap.
> 
> ...


6. Tutor moves
I like seeing Pokemon get new toys to play with.


----------



## Janthran (Feb 26, 2012)

Watch, there will be a Grey1 and Grey2.


----------



## Thesolcity (Feb 26, 2012)

WHAT THE HELL? 

What is this..?

What?

WHAT?!


----------



## heartgold (Feb 26, 2012)

chris888222 said:


> Black and White 2?!?
> 
> Holy crap.
> 
> ...


New story, not the same rehash grey could have been. This is seriously better than grey. I don't understand why people are complaining and i fail to see grey as a better replacement.


----------



## chris888222 (Feb 26, 2012)

heartgold said:


> chris888222 said:
> 
> 
> > Black and White 2?!?
> ...


I've read online saying this is an actual sequel so yes.

This is really something new which I didn't even expect from gamefreak.


----------



## FireGrey (Feb 26, 2012)

heartgold said:


> chris888222 said:
> 
> 
> > Black and White 2?!?
> ...


Everyone complains about every Pokemon games, it's like a tradition.


----------



## gamefan5 (Feb 26, 2012)

lol I know right? Although I don't expect a new region.... I wish though, I truly wish for a new region and a new story. Not more of the same. I hope it's not a mistranslation.


----------



## Hells Malice (Feb 26, 2012)

Thesolcity said:


> WHAT THE HELL?
> 
> What is this..?
> 
> ...



It's Black and White, with a 2 put in front of the title.
Sold for full price.

AKA it's pokemon.
Activision should take notes, even they put more effort into CoD titles.


----------



## gifi4 (Feb 26, 2012)

Want!
I wonder how it'll turn out, being a sequel and all.
PLEASE be in Hoenn. It's like my favourite place region.


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Feb 26, 2012)

sweet mother of god those are the ugliest creatures I've ever seen D:
cool idea though.


----------



## heartgold (Feb 26, 2012)

gamefan5 said:


> lol I know right? Although I don't expect a new region.... I wish though, I truly wish for a new region and a new story. Not more of the same. I hope it's not a mistranslation.


A new generation is your only hope.


----------



## klim28 (Feb 26, 2012)

The black form Kyurem's face looks like Giratina's face. A bit excited for this.


----------



## awssk8er (Feb 26, 2012)

They should have just made a compilation of all the regions in one 3DS game.

Now that would be amazing.


----------



## CarbonX13 (Feb 26, 2012)

awssk8er said:


> They should have just made a compilation of all the regions in one 3DS game.
> 
> Now that would be amazing.


That would be an instant pre-order if that is the case.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 26, 2012)

Hells Malice said:


> Thesolcity said:
> 
> 
> > WHAT THE HELL?
> ...


At least with Pokemon they add new features to their game, and not just rehash the same things.


----------



## gamefan5 (Feb 26, 2012)

heartgold said:


> gamefan5 said:
> 
> 
> > lol I know right? Although I don't expect a new region.... I wish though, I truly wish for a new region and a new story. Not more of the same. I hope it's not a mistranslation.
> ...


Agreed.


----------



## thiefb0ss (Feb 26, 2012)

Heck Yea Finally. I still need to finish the original though....


----------



## GameWinner (Feb 26, 2012)

... Well they did say they weren't working on a Grey.


----------



## OJClock (Feb 26, 2012)

what the actual fuck


----------



## 1234turtles (Feb 26, 2012)

I want to see how this will turn out.


----------



## Hells Malice (Feb 26, 2012)

brandonspikes said:


> Hells Malice said:
> 
> 
> > Thesolcity said:
> ...



CoD adds new things in the same way.
Paper thin crap that doesn't really matter.


----------



## oxenh (Feb 26, 2012)

the first time i think: are you fu****g kidding me?
anyway , this is far better than pokemon grey
my only complain it's not a 3ds game...


----------



## BORTZ (Feb 26, 2012)

riyaz said:


> ......


...2?  Wtf is appropriate lol


----------



## Geren (Feb 26, 2012)

Hells Malice said:


> brandonspikes said:
> 
> 
> > Hells Malice said:
> ...



Real story. Faster / Triple / Rotacional battles. New Pokemons. A whole game-breaking array of abilities to older ones. 
Frankly, I've played all generations form the start, and B/W had more innovation than the last 2 generations. I'm pretty excited to see what can they do with these new oportunity


----------



## Ice Punch (Feb 26, 2012)

oxenh said:


> the first time i think: are you fu****g kidding me?
> anyway , this is far better than pokemon grey
> my only complain it's not a 3ds game...


Maybe there'd be a connectivity problem between a 3DS and a DS?
I don't know, but it still should've been on 3DS.


----------



## Hop2089 (Feb 26, 2012)

That was a dumb move spltting the sequel into two versions.  Gamefreak what were you drinking before you thought this up?

DS, while I have no issues with this personally, it would have been better if it was on 3DS only.

Did we need the reminder as well, people need to look at the manual, it says the 3DS can play DS games.


----------



## rockstar99 (Feb 26, 2012)

Wish it was 3DS.... but oh well...

Going to order JPN Black 2
and Buy USA White 2.



So hyped


----------



## DJ91990 (Feb 26, 2012)

I thought you were troll'n, but this is for real if it is from pokemon.co.jp! No Pokemon Grey, but Pokemon Black and White...2! TWO!! TWO!!!!
What the heck!? I am not impressed at all. "Hey let's just merdge Kyurem with Zekrom and Reshiram and explore the back-story of when Zekrom and Reshiram where once one. Then balls up the remainder of the game and add the Safari Zone and Battle Frontier and spit it out in all the stores for the kitties to bother their parents to buy for them!"

You know WHAT!? I am going to study Japanese handwriting so that I can fluently read Katakana and Hiragana enough to play this game, and see if it is worth the $50.00. I look forward to a long week of n00bs spamming GBATemp for a patch so that they can level up their monsters...NOT!

*face-palm*

Okay I 'll admit that I overreacted there. I still wish to stress that I am not impressed with this right now at all. I know that it is too quick to judge this game as it's not even out yet. I guess I'll just have to wait until sometime in June this year to find out. I was hoping for a Ruby and Sapphire remake...I guess that's not till 2013.


----------



## rockstar99 (Feb 26, 2012)

DJ91990 said:


> I thought you were troll'n, but this is for real if it is from pokemon.co.jp! No Pokemon Grey, but Pokemon Black and White...2! TWO!! TWO!!!!
> What the heck!? I am not impressed at all. "Hey let's just merdge Kyurem with Zekrom and Reshiram and explore the back-story of when Zekrom and Reshiram where once one. Then balls up the remainder of the game and add the Safari Zone and Battle Frontier and spit it out in all the stores for the kitties to bother their parents to buy for them!"
> 
> You know WHAT!? I am going to study Japanese handwriting so that I can fluently read Katakana and Hiragana enough to play this game, and see if it is worth the $50.00. I look forward to waiting a week of n00bs spamming GBATemp for a patch so that they can level up their monsters.
> ...


Grey would just have been, same game with a battle frontier and a safari zone.
This is better because both games will have their differences and exclusives.


----------



## Scott-105 (Feb 26, 2012)

This is interesting.....will definitely buy Black 2 when it comes out.


----------



## Ice Punch (Feb 26, 2012)

Perhaps I'm being too optimistic, but on pokemon.com it lists the games as 'coming soon'...
Maybe a simultaneous release?


----------



## DJ91990 (Feb 26, 2012)

rockstar99 said:


> DJ91990 said:
> 
> 
> > I thought you were troll'n, but this is for real if it is from pokemon.co.jp! No Pokemon Grey, but Pokemon Black and White...2! TWO!! TWO!!!!
> ...




It still feels that they are just pulling a Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 3 on us here.
I hope that the city with the subway has the battle frontier as well for a casino. Also, I wonder how this will affect the Dream World system?
Also, so help me if there is some stupid Gamestop "exclusive" pre-order content.


----------



## T3GZdev (Feb 26, 2012)

so its gonna be a DSi hybrid? not 3DS exclusive? or is 1 gonna be DSi & the other 3DS?


----------



## Ice Punch (Feb 26, 2012)

t377y000 said:


> so its gonna be a DSi hybrid? not 3DS exclusive? or is 1 gonna be DSi & the other 3DS?


Neither, DS games, but DSi/3DS enhanced.


----------



## AsPika2219 (Feb 26, 2012)

Is time for waiting nice sequel of Pokemon Black 2 and Pokemon White 2 soon plus waiting for Pokemon Movie 15 on this Summer.


----------



## beta4attack (Feb 26, 2012)

I call dips on Reshiram Kyurem!


----------



## Queno138 (Feb 26, 2012)

It plays on DS.
DSi and 3DS enhanced just means the Videochat.
And they're not going to even bother to make it bigger for the 3DS screen T.T

and honestly, Black Kyurem and White Kyurem does not even fit the entry on how "Reshiram and Zekrom used to be one".
So are they going to pull a B&W3 on us --.
This also probably means we cannot catch a normal Kyurem.
And what is Kyurem's typing/ability going to be?


----------



## chris888222 (Feb 26, 2012)

I'll be getting White 2 JP (as I have the original JP White) and Black 2 US.


----------



## zheopharyx (Feb 26, 2012)

Anyone else noticed that, unlike Black and White, here we get the black pokemon in black, and the white pokemon in white?


----------



## FireGrey (Feb 26, 2012)

zheopharyx said:


> Anyone else noticed that, unlike Black and White, here we get the black pokemon in black, and the white pokemon in white?


Yes.
I think it's a lot better that way.


----------



## Puregamer (Feb 26, 2012)

It makes perfect sense. And then they'll release Black & White *3* on the *3*DS!


----------



## chris888222 (Feb 26, 2012)

I noticed that too! 

June y u no hurry up


----------



## Hells Malice (Feb 26, 2012)

rockstar99 said:


> DJ91990 said:
> 
> 
> > I thought you were troll'n, but this is for real if it is from pokemon.co.jp! No Pokemon Grey, but Pokemon Black and White...2! TWO!! TWO!!!!
> ...



Differences and exclusives...haha.
Yeah, whatever helps you sleep at night. They just knew damn well a ton of morons would buy both for what is basically the exact same game. It would have made much more sense just to merge the two, since they're basically identical.
But hell, they sell more this way.

I bet Gen6 is going to have 3 pokemon games and possibly 6 in the sequel to them. Y'know, split each version into two and change one pokemon, sell it for full retail. Once they bankrupt their fanbase selling them 37 copies of the same game with a different title, maybe pokemon will finally stop its rampage.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 26, 2012)

Umm...so Gamefreak is going Digimon now? With the fusion-type of thing?
Not that I'm not excited but... really...why announce a game so soon? There's still Nobunaga's Ambition.They
could have put a little more thought into this. Like A BETTER NAME _WITHOUT_ A NUMBER.


----------



## chris888222 (Feb 26, 2012)

MrThreeD said:


> Umm...so Gamefreak is going Digimon now? With the fusion-type of thing?
> Not that I'm not excited but... really...why announce a game so soon? There's still Nobunaga's Ambition.They
> could have put a little more thought into this. Like A BETTER NAME _WITHOUT_ A NUMBER.


1. It's a sequel to BW
2. Nobunaga ambition is NOT developed by gamefreak.
3. Fusion = Digimon?


----------



## saberjoy (Feb 26, 2012)

chris888222 said:


> MrThreeD said:
> 
> 
> > Umm...so Gamefreak is going Digimon now? With the fusion-type of thing?
> ...


how does pokemon black and white DOS sound to you


----------



## Ice Punch (Feb 26, 2012)

MrThreeD said:


> Umm...so Gamefreak is going Digimon now? With the fusion-type of thing?
> Not that I'm not excited but... really...why announce a game so soon? There's still Nobunaga's Ambition.They
> could have put a little more thought into this. Like A BETTER NAME _WITHOUT_ A NUMBER.


It's not so soon when you look at it from the release of the main games, not the spin-offs.
Also, I don't think Pokemon Blacker or Pokemon Whitest sound any better... not that they should ever be called that.


----------



## paulfalcon (Feb 26, 2012)

Yeesh! That Ghetsis guy is a true freak to be splicing up this freak show. XD

I was actually hoping the game would get some closure from one of the "missing three's" downloadable segments but, if they can really pull a whole sequel out to finish it, I'm cool with that. I truly did feel incomplete with how Black/White 1 ended.

And we get to see more of Looker! XD (Troll me if you want, I found him a cool character in Pokemon Platinum and in the Black/White 1 games. I like his music.)


----------



## wasim (Feb 26, 2012)

OMG OMG OMG !!!
Can't wait for this.


Hope my DS will still be alive when this release. :\


----------



## rockstar99 (Feb 26, 2012)

And meh haters can fuck off.Pokemon fans including myself will play the same game again and again even with minimal changes, it's pokemon and it's fun.If you don't like it then who's forcing you to?

2 versions also makes the capturing of all the pokemon tougher and more challenging.

Can't wait.
Going to order JPN Black 2 the moment it's available to  and the same for USA White 2.


----------



## Ice Punch (Feb 26, 2012)

rockstar99 said:


> And meh haters can fuck off.Pokemon fans including myself will play the same game again and again even with minimal changes, it's pokemon and it's fun.If you don't like it then who's forcing you to?
> 
> 2 versions also makes the capturing of all the pokemon tougher and more challenging.
> 
> ...


Pokemon.com lists the games as coming soon, why not wait?
Unless you understand Japanese... than go for it.


----------



## Maz7006 (Feb 26, 2012)

I honestly thought there would be some sort of Emerald remake or something.  

Oh well this will do


----------



## FireGrey (Feb 26, 2012)

Hells Malice said:


> rockstar99 said:
> 
> 
> > DJ91990 said:
> ...


People aren't forced to buy games you know...
You don't even know what the game is like, for all we know it can have multiple regions.

It's being released in about 3 and a bit months, so I think that we will be finding out HEAPS about these games every week.
They have been working on the games for a while, they even mentioned it about a year ago.
I think the reasoning behind such a short announcement - release date is because they want to keep people hyped and make sure they don't lose hype.


----------



## Ice Punch (Feb 26, 2012)

Yeah, I'd imagine the target audience has a short-attention span.


----------



## Hells Malice (Feb 26, 2012)

FireGrey said:


> You don't even know what the game is like, for all we know it can have multiple regions.



I do, actually.
I can guarantee it'll be like every single other pokemon game, just like every single other pokemon game.


----------



## Hadrian (Feb 26, 2012)

I'm gonna skip this one for now unless there's something special about it other than being yet another Pokemon game.

I felt like I was going through the motions playing B&W. Character designs were even more hackitude, the "new" elements didn't make the game feel new and the new engine wasn't really that good. This will be more of the same I reckon.

I'm sure you kids are gonna love it but I can't say I'm hankering to play yet another uninspiring Pokemon game.


----------



## FireGrey (Feb 26, 2012)

Hells Malice said:


> FireGrey said:
> 
> 
> > You don't even know what the game is like, for all we know it can have multiple regions.
> ...


Oh well that changes everything since you do know.
I am sorry for doubting you.


----------



## rockstar99 (Feb 26, 2012)

Ice Punch said:


> rockstar99 said:
> 
> 
> > And meh haters can fuck off.Pokemon fans including myself will play the same game again and again even with minimal changes, it's pokemon and it's fun.If you don't like it then who's forcing you to?
> ...



I will, if the USA ones are not too far away from the JPN ones then I will wait I guess.


----------



## FireGrey (Feb 26, 2012)

On the japanese reveal site, I found a piece of text in the bottom right, sadly it's an image so it can't be ran through google translate.





It either means 3DS-enhanced or playable on 3DS.


----------



## mightymuffy (Feb 26, 2012)

The titles still hint at possible Ruby/Sapphire stuff with the colours/jewel behind the text, is there some sort of Pokemon map knocking about that shows the Unova region and, er, whatever region Ruby/Sapphire are being neighbouring regions? Perhaps this game could end up being rather like Gold/Silver and giving us 2 regions? Sounds like a far better idea than the Grey/New Ruby/New Sapphire we were all expecting....
The new Kyurems.... hmmm.... I'm not going into the whole debate about lack of innovation - plenty peeps on here that do that!  - wonder what type gets dropped for the new 'Kyurem' - the obvious would be dropping the Dragon type, but that'd be wierd.....


----------



## Zeroneo (Feb 26, 2012)

FireGrey said:


> On the japanese reveal site, I found a piece of text in the bottom right, sadly it's an image so it can't be ran through google translate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It says that it can also be enjoyed in the 3DS.


----------



## Qtis (Feb 26, 2012)

Maybe I'll get my Black out of the box and play the game.. SS was the last pokemon game I actually bothered to play, mostly due to nostalgia with the old Silver game. Possibly skip this version.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 26, 2012)

FireGrey said:


> Hells Malice said:
> 
> 
> > I do, actually.
> ...



Because all of the pokemon games have featured such major, groundbreaking, incredibly creative differences. 

Are you kidding me? It's a formula. 
Make game, put hundreds of creatures in game, give player a creature that can not be caught normally, send player on a quest, pit a rival against player, make player encounter "legendary" creature, allow player chances to catch legendary creatures, end game, make fucking millions of dollars. 
It's the 
Same
Fucking
Game
Every
Time.




FireGrey said:


> It either means 3DS-enhanced or playable on 3DS.



Sort of like every other NDS game ever made?


----------



## trigao (Feb 26, 2012)

im kinda like.... DAMM ITS GREAT, but at same time i disappointed..... i wanted pokemon grey, its more like a personal thing with 3rd versions, kind of OCD ahuahauhauhahuahau
but ok.... shut up and take my money

/okayface


little thing.... i really thought wich nintendo pass the limit with the "moneymaker" games......


----------



## Nah3DS (Feb 26, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> It's the
> Same
> Fucking
> Game
> ...


*and it's awesome!*


Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Every
> Time.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 26, 2012)

NahuelDS said:


> Vulpes Abnocto said:
> 
> 
> > It's the
> ...


You're absolutely free to feel that way.
I began my pokemon playing with diamond/pearl.
And when I realized that every other pokemon game would be exactly like that one, with a little bit better graphics and creatures I might not have seen before (like a trash bag. LOL!)  it really jaded me against this entire franchise. 
To think that so many millions of kids people are so enthralled by it still today simply blows my mind. 

/rant


----------



## WiiUBricker (Feb 26, 2012)

Ha, didn't expect that at all. Does this mean we also get Pokemon Grey 1 &2 
Also are there any details on the plot yet? New region? New pokemon? Or just enhanced versions of Pokemon Black and White?


----------



## Ice Punch (Feb 26, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> NahuelDS said:
> 
> 
> > Vulpes Abnocto said:
> ...


Well, yeah, but the same can be said about a lot other game franchises.
Besides, Pokemon has had many years now to grow it's franchise, it's really not at all surprising.


----------



## Nah3DS (Feb 26, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> I began my pokemon playing with diamond/pearl.


really? I thought you were older... or maybe you were living under a rock. But hey! since you dont like pkmn... I guess it's a rock worth living under 

I started with Red... and I have kept playing pkmn due to nostalgia and the intricate battle system (I really like the pokemon metagame). It's just like Football games, it always the same essentially... but if you like football go for it.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Feb 26, 2012)

Wait, people are complaining that Pokemon games are basically all the same? But that's exactly the reason why Pokemon games draw so much. Why change a successfull concept?


----------



## prowler (Feb 26, 2012)

>people expecting a DS game on a DS cart to be 3DS enhanced

Edit: Also something did change in Black and White, the charm, where is it


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 26, 2012)

NahuelDS said:


> really? I thought you were older... or maybe you were living under a rock.



I am older. A good bit older. 
But yes, I was living under a rock.


----------



## Nah3DS (Feb 26, 2012)

prowler_ said:


> >people expecting a DS game on a DS cart to be 3DS enhanced
> 
> Edit: Also something did change in Black and White, the charm, where is it


just like the zelda's oracle games

actually... it's has more charm that Diamond&Pearl...
Not counting the pokemon desing (wich suck in Black&White) B&W is far better than D&P


----------



## Flame (Feb 26, 2012)

Black & White just didnt have that much too do after you finished the game like Diamond & Pearl did.

i loves Black & White still.


----------



## emigre (Feb 26, 2012)

I like how blind nostalgia ensures a number of people still put up with this milked franchise.


----------



## high.kaze (Feb 26, 2012)

Wasn't it rather because you had already accomplished so much before finishing the game that you didn't have anything left to do? It surely felt that way.


----------



## FireGrey (Feb 26, 2012)

emigre said:


> I like how blind nostalgia ensures a number of people still put up with this milked franchise.


Hmm... Milked, Pokemon?


----------



## Nah3DS (Feb 26, 2012)

FireGrey said:


> emigre said:
> 
> 
> > I like how blind nostalgia ensures a number of people still put up with this milked franchise.
> ...



no... this one is a milked pokemon


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 26, 2012)

The jokes are amusing, but can we please stay on topic?


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 26, 2012)

emigre said:


> I like how blind nostalgia ensures a number of people still put up with this milked franchise.


Game Freak doesn't milk anything, Activision Milks people, EA Milks People.


Game Freak is a company trying to make Money,  They aren't doing map packs every months, and they aren't doing weekly DLC. They're doing a Sequel of a game, 2 years after their last game, CLEARLY MILKING people, because you know, YOU HAVE to buy it.


But I forget, people are ignorant and forget that companies are here to make money, and you people are going to be shitting a storm when the rom gets leaked, are going to cry about how its not translated the first two days, or how it doesn't work with your flashcards.


----------



## DDTarZan (Feb 26, 2012)

ieatpixels said:


> Seriously though, the DS is hacked to bits, everyone will pirate these games. If this was for 3DS everyone would have to pay for the game and the 3DS would sell tonnes and heavily improve it's reputation.



^ This.

I don't even think they will make a Pokemon Grey, because this is technically it split into two. Hell, if I'm wrong, you betcha I wanna see Grey on 3DS. Kinda surprising they didn't make the inevitable Ruby/Sapphire remakes first. Whatever, these Kyuram/Kyurom forms look a bit more badass than the three originals, I think. A little on the ucreative side, but meh.


----------



## emigre (Feb 26, 2012)

brandonspikes said:


> emigre said:
> 
> 
> > I like how blind nostalgia ensures a number of people still put up with this milked franchise.
> ...



Super cool overreaction, Bro.

There's making money and there's just making the same game over and over again. Game Freak are guilty of the latter. The principles of the game have not changed at all for fifteen years now. You get a pokemon, you get some gym badges, you beat some evil team, you beat the elite four. You are the playing the same game again and again. There are a number of other developers out there who produce fantastic games whereas Game Freak are still churning out Pokemon game after Pokemon game.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 26, 2012)

emigre said:


> brandonspikes said:
> 
> 
> > emigre said:
> ...


Really? Because every single generation changes something pretty damn drastic.

But I forget, You live in a world where people are out to get you, and that nobody should be making money.
.


----------



## ZenZero (Feb 26, 2012)

Its stupid that these arent on 3ds.

The first mystery dungeon was on GBA and DS.. so why cant these games follow that pattern?


----------



## The Shadow Knigh (Feb 26, 2012)

emigre said:


> brandonspikes said:
> 
> 
> > emigre said:
> ...



You must have not played a lot of competitive Pokémon. Contrary to intuition the real, noticable, changes are to be found in that part of the games.
Don't fix what ain't broken is something I can stand behind. For novelty, try the spin-off series.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 26, 2012)

ZenZero said:


> Its stupid that these arent on 3ds.
> 
> The first mystery dungeon was on GBA and DS.. so why cant these games follow that pattern?


It wouldn't be fair for people who bought the first game on one system, then make its follow up on a new one.


----------



## emigre (Feb 26, 2012)

brandonspikes said:


> emigre said:
> 
> 
> > brandonspikes said:
> ...



Please do give me a list. Beyond Gen 2, I struggling to find any drastic changes. Lots of water in Gen 3?

Also 2/10 on the come back there. It was like your accusing me of something I did not even insinuate.


----------



## high.kaze (Feb 26, 2012)

brandonspikes said:


> It wouldn't be fair for people who bought the first game on one system, then make its follow up on a new one.


Not fair either to keep new fans of Nintendo who recently bought the 3DS away from their main franchise by milking it on an older handheld. Just saying.


----------



## prowler (Feb 26, 2012)

NahuelDS said:


> actually... it's has more charm that Diamond&Pearl...
> Not counting the pokemon desing (wich suck in Black&White) B&W is far better than D&P


I'm talking more Red & Blue, Gold & Silver. Not Diamond & Pearl.


----------



## The Shadow Knigh (Feb 26, 2012)

prowler_ said:


> NahuelDS said:
> 
> 
> > actually... it's has more charm that Diamond&Pearl...
> ...



I will bet you that kids playing B/W as their first Pokémon game will find the same charm in them as you did in R/B.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Feb 26, 2012)

Ahh a twist. But like many said, its kind of weird to bring it on the DS instead of 3DS.
Dont they have any friggin idea about DS piracy? For 3DS, they would literally sell it well "GUARANTEED"!

Pokemon VGC'12 UK is couple of days away  lets see the players reaction to this 

I stopped playing  it for the story and in-game related stuff LONG AGO. I just battle online and thats it lol.
My first reaction was "YAY", they are probably extending this to 3DS.. but then "oh ok" lol.

Looking forward to see the new additions to this 
(Hopefully a new region? or previous regions? NAH I DOUBT IT )


----------



## high.kaze (Feb 26, 2012)

The Shadow Knight said:


> I will bet you that kids playing B/W as their first Pokémon game will find the same charm in them as you did in R/B.


Not relevant, it's a different generation you're talking about here. We're different, we've grown with Pokemon in mind since a young age, so our vision of the franchise is substantially different.


----------



## DDTarZan (Feb 26, 2012)

emigre said:


> brandonspikes said:
> 
> 
> > emigre said:
> ...



Super cool reply to an overreaction, Bro.

Call of Duty makes money and every game is the same over and over again. Activision is guilty of the former and the latter. The game has been the exact same thing since it integraded live matches. You get a gun, you get shot in the face, you scream out "FUCK!", you respawn. You are playing the same game again and again. There _totally are_ other developers out there who produce fantastic games whereas Activision is still churning out Call of Duty game after Call of Duty game.

Oh yeah, I play Call of Duty too. I don't give a fuck when one game is _just like_ the previous game in it's series. Know what that's called? -ding- A sequel!


----------



## Nah3DS (Feb 26, 2012)

Tanveer said:


> Dont they have any friggin idea about DS piracy? For 3DS, they would literally sell it well "GUARANTEED"!


they will sell the game damn well no mather on what console it is. The key difference is that 3DSs would be sold if this was released for it. Pokemon is a system seller.


----------



## high.kaze (Feb 26, 2012)

eaithegrimreaper said:


> Super cool reply to an overreaction, Bro.
> 
> Call of Duty makes money and every game is the same over and over again. Activision is guilty of the former and the latter. The game has been the exact same thing since it integraded live matches. You get a gun, you get shot in the face, you scream out "FUCK!", you respawn. You are playing the same game again and again. There _totally are_ other developers out there who produce fantastic games whereas Activision is still churning out Call of Duty game after Call of Duty game.
> 
> Oh yeah, I play Call of Duty too. I don't give a fuck when one game is _just like_ the previous game in it's series. Know what that's called? -ding- A sequel!


Not relevant either. Sequels have been innovative and should be innovative. You're really just stating the obvious there and there's no need for that.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Feb 26, 2012)

NahuelDS said:


> Tanveer said:
> 
> 
> > Dont they have any friggin idea about DS piracy? For 3DS, they would literally sell it well "GUARANTEED"!
> ...


Its clear that it would sell damn well.
But any idea how many people pirate it? lol
Hell, I have all Pokemon Games, ALL(I even own japanese versions of it), but from 5th gen.. I had to get a friggin used Black. I use my flashcarts to do the breeding and what not.
Not gonna bother buying DS games anymore, unless I HAVE TO.
Which would be the case though... the VGC next year would probably use Black/White 2 for Nationals. So I would have to get a copy lol.


----------



## Nah3DS (Feb 26, 2012)

Tanveer said:


> Its clear that it would sell damn well.
> But any idea how many people pirate it? lol


what is piracy? 

I have Red, Silver, Sapphire and FireRed
everything else I just played it on emulators because the only DS that I have it's in my nickname


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Feb 26, 2012)

Someone may have said this already, but this just reminds me of Super street fighter and Ultimate marvel vs capcom 3.

I know it's not a similar case at all, I imagine they have done this for a good reason(maybe).

On another note, if it truly is a sequel then it should take place after everything that happened in Black/White and the protagonists will be older or completely different.

Just some thoughts...


----------



## heartgold (Feb 26, 2012)

Competitive battling is where this series really shines, storyline isn't no way near average standards. I don't expect much plot wise.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Feb 26, 2012)

NahuelDS said:


> Tanveer said:
> 
> 
> > Its clear that it would sell damn well.
> ...


So you get the point .
Competitive players would have bought just more than a copy if it wasnt for piracy.
Me for example, I need 3-4 save games. HG Breeding, Platinum Breeding, B/W breeding etc etc
I only use 1 real cartridge and the rest on flashcarts .

I am happy that its gonna save me some money  but I would rather see it on the 3DS.


----------



## chris888222 (Feb 26, 2012)

Regarding the platform issue, this is what people will say:

On the DS:
Y U NO develop for 3DS. Cheapskates. Weaker hardware.

On the 3DS:
NOOOOO. Y U NO develop on DS? I NO 3DS. 

It's seriously dumb.


----------



## high.kaze (Feb 26, 2012)

chris888222 said:


> Regarding the platform issue, this is what people will say:
> 
> On the DS:
> Y U NO develop for 3DS. Cheapskates. Weaker hardware.
> ...


Just a proposition but... Why doesn't Nintendo just make two versions [or four in this case]? One for the DS, one for the 3DS. And if you think of it, if it wasn't for the proprietary game card design, they could've made a single version for both devices, one enhanced and the other not. By that I mean it'd be enhance when placed into the appropriate device and vice-versa.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Feb 26, 2012)

high.kaze said:


> chris888222 said:
> 
> 
> > Regarding the platform issue, this is what people will say:
> ...


Yeah, the 2 version would have been a EVEN BETTER option.

Like they did with the first mystery dungeon Red/Blue


----------



## MakiManPR (Feb 26, 2012)

Tanveer said:


> high.kaze said:
> 
> 
> > chris888222 said:
> ...


Exactly. Gamefreak made a dumb move here and Nintendo even dumber for letting they do it. Pokemon is a system seller it could make 3DS sale skyrocket. But no...-___-. This will give the DS at least 2 more years of life and I can see it stealing 3DS sales.


----------



## chris888222 (Feb 26, 2012)

MakiManPR said:


> Tanveer said:
> 
> 
> > high.kaze said:
> ...


That's a little too far. Remember the 3DS can play DS games.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Feb 26, 2012)

chris888222 said:


> MakiManPR said:
> 
> 
> > Tanveer said:
> ...


Pokemfans who dont own a 3DS, would go as far as buying one, trust me .


----------



## chemistryfreak (Feb 26, 2012)

[Humans tend to never be completely satisfied...]

Anyway I'm so excited about this!


----------



## MakiManPR (Feb 26, 2012)

chris888222 said:


> MakiManPR said:
> 
> 
> > Tanveer said:
> ...


DS Games on the 3DS look like shit. Who will buy a 3DS to play a DS game??


----------



## chris888222 (Feb 26, 2012)

MakiManPR said:


> chris888222 said:
> 
> 
> > MakiManPR said:
> ...


The 3DS isn't solely used to play DS games. 

It won't exactly lose sales because of this game.

But still I hope to see two versions (albeit unlikely)


----------



## high.kaze (Feb 26, 2012)

COULD YOU ALL PLEASE STOP QUOTING MY POSTS! Unnecessary notifications.

It is surely unlikely; the 3DS is still a great device whether you play full-on 3DS titles or the DS' ports.


----------



## emigre (Feb 26, 2012)

high.kaze said:


> COULD YOU ALL PLEASE STOP QUOTING MY POSTS! Unnecessary notifications.
> 
> It is surely unlikely; the 3DS is still a great device whether you play full-on 3DS titles or the DS' ports.



I get all excited when I get a notification.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Feb 26, 2012)

wow 15 pages and deservedly for a pokemon sequel and that even of the most comprehensive pokemon yet.
thats two reasons to still get a ds ie. inazuma and these


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Feb 26, 2012)

Can't we all just, y'know, get along and accept the fact that there are more Pokémon games coming out?
New DS games are always welcome, especially with it's recent decline after the 3DS launch.


Oh, and before I forget:


----------



## chris888222 (Feb 26, 2012)

Antoligy said:


> Can't we all just, y'know, get along and accept the fact that there are more Pokémon games coming out?
> New DS games are always welcome, especially with it's recent decline after the 3DS launch.
> 
> 
> Oh, and before I forget:


THAT QUOTE IS EMPTY. Oh well...

Maybe R/S remakes are on 3DS


----------



## high.kaze (Feb 26, 2012)

AAAAH!!! MOAR NOTIFICATIONS! *mind-blown*


----------



## rockstar99 (Feb 26, 2012)

Black and White had no Charm? Haha.
The games had their own charm.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Feb 26, 2012)

rockstar99 said:


> Black and White had no Charm? Haha.
> The games had their own charm.


Yes indeed. It has got a very deep story compared to previous gen.
Not just the "wanna be a pokemon master and beat the gym leaders!"


----------



## KuRensan (Feb 26, 2012)

I am just wondering how to story will go ?? so you have beaten N and gethsis in pokemon B/W 1 how can the story move on ?? no gyms anymore, no new starter :S confusion


----------



## MakiManPR (Feb 26, 2012)

I want improvements on the battles(Design) but with the limited DS hardware is not possible...
I hope they try a full 3D game.


----------



## heartgold (Feb 26, 2012)

Watch them announce 6th gen next year and ruby/sapphire remakes two years after that. They need 6th gen first to set the platform of the new engine, mechanics and ruby/sapphire remakes to use those for the 3DS.

It's a little too early as of now asking for a main series Pokemon for the 3DS. You should know how GameFreak does its thing, they made Emerald for the GBA when the DS was out in the Market. Diamond/Pearl came out two years after the launch of the DS, so next year seem possible for a new gen.


----------



## chris888222 (Feb 26, 2012)

Tanveer said:


> rockstar99 said:
> 
> 
> > Black and White had no Charm? Haha.
> ...


Black and White really surprised me in some areas:
The legendary came at the very end.
Team Plasma is good with hidden evil. One of the most unique teams ever.
The gym leaders and elites although at low levels (pre-national) were tough. Really!
The battles actually ran at 60FPS if i'm not wrong.
One of your rivals is a nerd, the other a dumbass
What really surprised me was Team Plasma. They portrayed goodness (especially N) but the 'evil' (Ghetis) was there. It was very unique and not like others who just gets eviler and eviler.


I hope a 3DS version gets developed though. This game would benefit a lot from the 3DS specs.


----------



## MakiManPR (Feb 26, 2012)

heartgold said:


> Watch them announce 6th gen next year and ruby/sapphire remakes two years after that. They need 6th gen first to set the platform of the new engine, mechanics and ruby/sapphire remakes to use those for the 3DS.
> 
> It's a little too early as of now asking for a main series Pokemon for the 3DS. You should know how GameFreak does its thing, they made Emerald for the GBA when the DS was out in the Market. Diamond/Pearl came out two years after the launch of the DS, so next year seem possible for a new gen.


Or maybe the remakes first to try the new hardware and engine and give more time to 6th Gen.


----------



## The Shadow Knigh (Feb 26, 2012)

high.kaze said:


> The Shadow Knight said:
> 
> 
> > I will bet you that kids playing B/W as their first Pokémon game will find the same charm in them as you did in R/B.
> ...



How is our background with these games in any way relevant to the perception the new kids have of the new games? I'm talking about first encounters with the franchise, where the new viewers have no background with the franchise at all. Regardless of which generation that might be.

The most important thing to remember in these "charm discussions" is that we are not kids anymore. This generally makes us less easily charmed.


----------



## boktor666 (Feb 26, 2012)

I knew it! I told everybody the story of B/W had an open ending, and I was damn right. Now to see if there's gonna be new pokemons except for this badass looking kyurem forms.


----------



## MakiManPR (Feb 26, 2012)

MakiManPR said:


> *snip
> 
> I want improvements on the battles(Design) but with the limited DS hardware is not possible...
> I hope they try a full 3D game.





> Are those confirmed covers or fan work?



Fan-Made but they looks cool. I hope they don't charge you $40 for just 2 more legendaries and a lil story, I hope to see more Pokemon


----------



## heartgold (Feb 26, 2012)

MakiManPR said:


> heartgold said:
> 
> 
> > Watch them announce 6th gen next year and ruby/sapphire remakes two years after that. They need 6th gen first to set the platform of the new engine, mechanics and ruby/sapphire remakes to use those for the 3DS.
> ...


New gen first, it doesn't work the other way around. Otherwise ruby/sapphire remakes won't be compatible with the new pokemon introduced, battle mechanics, moves, basically everything with 6th gen.


----------



## high.kaze (Feb 26, 2012)

The Shadow Knight said:


> high.kaze said:
> 
> 
> > The Shadow Knight said:
> ...



Nah, sorry, we weren't talking about the same things. Or I least I had a misconception of what you said. But I get that, kids these days are very easily amazed by what they see. Dragons in 3D? Score.


----------



## chris888222 (Feb 26, 2012)

BTW-

according to:


The two monsters are the black and white forms of *Kyurem*.

Also since the English site is up, it's possible that there might be an international release/close to Japanese release.


----------



## heartgold (Feb 26, 2012)

chris888222 said:


> Also since the English site is up, it's possible that there might be an international release/close to Japanese release.


December at the latest for the USA/EU, that's a whole 6 months after the Japanese release. So sometime this year is more than likely.


----------



## MakiManPR (Feb 26, 2012)

chris888222 said:


> BTW-
> 
> according to:
> Video
> ...


Old News. They are called Black Kyurem and White Kyurem


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Feb 26, 2012)

heartgold said:


> chris888222 said:
> 
> 
> > Also since the English site is up, it's possible that there might be an international release/close to Japanese release.
> ...


I am guessing September/October. If not, than March/April next year 
Thats the usual pattern for the main RPG line up.
But you never know what will be up this time around


----------



## The Shadow Knigh (Feb 26, 2012)

high.kaze said:


> *snip*
> Nah, sorry, we weren't talking about the same things. Or I least I had a misconception of what you said. But I get that, kids these days are very easily amazed by what they see. Dragons in 3D? Score.



No problem. We were just as easily impressed back then though =p


----------



## Nah3DS (Feb 26, 2012)

Im happy cuz I will able to play this on my pc


----------



## heartgold (Feb 26, 2012)

Tanveer said:


> heartgold said:
> 
> 
> > chris888222 said:
> ...


Yeah anything can happen. 

Going by black/white release dates, they were released in Japan in September and March in the EU. That's around 6 months, so December looks just about right.


----------



## high.kaze (Feb 26, 2012)

The Shadow Knight said:


> high.kaze said:
> 
> 
> > *snip*
> ...


Haha, yeah. I remember the first time I saw a pokemon's evolution animation...
*Your Pokemon has evolved into ...*
REACTION: HOLY CRAP!


----------



## frogboy (Feb 26, 2012)

Rather disappointed that it's not for 3DS. Oh well, I'll enjoy it anyways!


----------



## chris888222 (Feb 26, 2012)

The B/W English web was only launched shortly after Japanese release.

This one started alongside.

So yes, I think the release dates will be quite close.


----------



## Nah3DS (Feb 26, 2012)

high.kaze said:


> Haha, yeah. I remember the first time I saw a pokemon's evolution animation...
> *Your Pokemon has evolved into ...*
> REACTION: HOLY CRAP!


I still remember like it was yesterday when my Charmander evolved into Charmeleon on Route 3


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Feb 26, 2012)

heartgold said:


> Tanveer said:
> 
> 
> > heartgold said:
> ...


I am hoping it to be out by October lol. Its tempting to play the japanese version, but you lose interest by the time the english one comes out 

@Regarding Evolution
I quite dislike the B/W evolution animation


----------



## FireGrey (Feb 26, 2012)

Antoligy said:


> Can't we all just, y'know, get along and accept the fact that there are more Pokémon games coming out?
> New DS games are always welcome, especially with it's recent decline after the 3DS launch.
> 
> 
> Oh, and before I forget:


Nope, nobody is ok about anything.


----------



## chris888222 (Feb 26, 2012)

I ALWAYS play japanese releases for Pokemon.

It's a bliss to know how to read Kana.


----------



## jrk190 (Feb 26, 2012)

chris888222 said:


> I ALWAYS play japanese releases for Pokemon.
> 
> It's a bliss to know how to read Kana.


I hope a temper can translate it...


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Feb 26, 2012)

chris888222 said:


> I ALWAYS play japanese releases for Pokemon.
> 
> It's a bliss to know how to read Kana.


Translation project starts pretty damn quick you know! Lol
I already know a lot of languages, and cant be bothered to learn more than what I know at this stage haha.

So they are gonna reveal every sunday bits by bits of whats been added to B/W 2, right?


----------



## high.kaze (Feb 26, 2012)

Doubt anybody would translate BW2, knowing there's going to be a localization the same year, hopefully.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Feb 26, 2012)

high.kaze said:


> Doubt anybody would translate BW2, knowing there's going to be a localization the same year, hopefully.


lol dont doubt that 
translating pokemon names, items and moves doesnt take all that. Anything extra is just bonus.


----------



## high.kaze (Feb 26, 2012)

Tanveer said:


> high.kaze said:
> 
> 
> > Doubt anybody would translate BW2, knowing there's going to be a localization the same year, hopefully.
> ...


Yeah, what I meant was a full translation. But yes, I know people will still work something out for eager fans. And then... the obligatory save transfer program when the game is localized xD


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Feb 26, 2012)

high.kaze said:


> Tanveer said:
> 
> 
> > high.kaze said:
> ...


Its quite tempting when you see things being translated lol.
Either way! THIS TIME I AM GONNA WAIT TILL ENGLISH RELEASE(I THINK).

Cant wait to find out more about the changes in B/W2.


----------



## high.kaze (Feb 26, 2012)

Tanveer said:


> high.kaze said:
> 
> 
> > Tanveer said:
> ...


It's clear there's going to be english text lurking in the game when it's dumped anyway, considering the localization date is rather early, generally speaking.


----------



## heartgold (Feb 26, 2012)

From serebii


> Junichi Masuda has revealed the names of Kyurem's new forms via his Twitter account. The forms are simply called Black Kyurem & White Kyurem, though he interestingly lists them as seperate Pokémon



hmm, does anyone think we'll see a few new pokemon in these games.

I really don't get the back story of Reshiman and zekrom, there were once a single pokemon, but these twins bothers had different desires so this single one pokemon split its body in two and went to each twin. Now how does Kyurem fit in into this, in b/w versions 2 he seems to be taking on the form of Reshiram and zekrom, so who that single pokemon that zekrom and Reshiram once were. Kyurem?

Here's the back story from bulbapedia



> The mythologies of the trio are implied to be connected, despite having no true relation. The origins of Zekrom and Reshiram are told in legends, as they were once a single powerful Dragon Pokémon used by twin heroes in order to create the Unova region. But the brothers each sought something different in life—truth for the older brother and ideals for the younger—and they began to argue, then fight, over who's side was right. The single dragon, in response, split into two Pokémon: Reshiram, who sided with the older twin, and Zekrom, who sided with the younger twin.
> 
> The two dragons were equally matched as they battled and neither conquered the other. As a result, the brothers set aside their differences, and equally declared there was no right side, either. But the sons of the heroes resumed the fight, and Reshiram and Zekrom destroyed the region with their fire and lightning powers. They subsequently disappeared afterward.
> 
> ...


----------



## chris888222 (Feb 26, 2012)

heartgold said:


> From serebii
> 
> 
> > Junichi Masuda has revealed the names of Kyurem's new forms via his Twitter account. The forms are simply called Black Kyurem & White Kyurem, though he interestingly lists them as seperate Pokémon
> ...


Maybe now we can access Lacunosa Town and Giant Chasm even_ before_ fighting the Elite Four.


----------



## heartgold (Feb 26, 2012)

chris888222 said:


> Maybe now we can access Lacunosa Town and Giant Chasm even_ before_ fighting the Elite Four.



Oh!! I didn't think of that.


----------



## MakiManPR (Feb 26, 2012)

chris888222 said:


> heartgold said:
> 
> 
> > From serebii
> ...


Didn't we already beat the Elite Four twice?


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Feb 26, 2012)

heartgold said:


> From serebii
> 
> 
> > Junichi Masuda has revealed the names of Kyurem's new forms via his Twitter account. The forms are simply called Black Kyurem & White Kyurem, though he interestingly lists them as seperate Pokémon
> ...


Interesting and all that.. but not much about Kyurem. I guess we will find that out in B/W2 .


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 26, 2012)

Because the compelling story of Black and White definitely needed a sequel to continue it.

I mean this is basically Pokemon Grey but they realized they could sell two copies of the game instead of one by giving "Black" and "White" editions.

I'll probably pirate it though.


----------



## heartgold (Feb 26, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Because the compelling story of Black and White definitely needed a sequel to continue it.
> 
> I mean this is basically Pokemon Grey but they realized they could sell two copies of the game instead of one by giving "Black" and "White" editions.
> 
> I'll probably pirate it though.


Usually the third counterpart is the enhanced version, same old rehash. So no this isn't the 'grey' version. It's a true squeal and a follow on to an incomplete plot that b/w left.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Feb 26, 2012)

heartgold said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > Because the compelling story of Black and White definitely needed a sequel to continue it.
> ...


Yeah, but it we start from the beginning again, dont we?
SO its sort of the "third version", with extended story.

Usually the "third version" doesnt include much in terms of story, but this one is.


----------



## kthnxshwn (Feb 26, 2012)

I think it's funny how people have already made a decision on the game even though it's not out yet and we have no information on it.


----------



## heartgold (Feb 26, 2012)

Tanveer said:


> heartgold said:
> 
> 
> > Guild McCommunist said:
> ...


It could be a different time frame perhaps, but to be honest we really don't know anything about it. No screenshots, heck it could set in a new region. lol


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 26, 2012)

heartgold said:


> Usually the third counterpart is the enhanced version, same old rehash. So no this isn't the 'grey' version. It's a true squeal and a follow on to an incomplete plot that b/w left.



$10 says this is basically an enhanced version.

Also my point was that Black and White had terrible and uninteresting plots and saying "It's a continuation!" of them is shit reasoning.


----------



## kthnxshwn (Feb 26, 2012)

Reasoning for what? It is a continuation and it's safe to say that after G/S/C, B/W has a pretty intensive plot for a child's game. You shouldn't expect Final Fantasy type shit when you turn on a Pokemon game.


----------



## heartgold (Feb 26, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> heartgold said:
> 
> 
> > Usually the third counterpart is the enhanced version, same old rehash. So no this isn't the 'grey' version. It's a true squeal and a follow on to an incomplete plot that b/w left.
> ...


I really can't say anything right now, little we know about the game. They have added 2 to the title, seems fair to assume this going to be a squeal, not a rehashed plot.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Feb 26, 2012)

MakiManPR said:


> I want improvements on the battles(Design) but with the limited DS hardware is not possible...
> *I hope they try a full 3D game.*


>:
No.

The battle system in Black and White is just about perfect. It's fast and the blown-up sprites look really nice. I wouldn't change a single thing.


----------



## gamefan5 (Feb 26, 2012)

heartgold said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > heartgold said:
> ...


We'll see. I'll believe it when I see it. Something tells me the pokefans are expecting too much.


----------



## AlanJohn (Feb 26, 2012)

When I read the title of the thread I thought this was a joke.
I was terribly wrong.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Feb 26, 2012)

heartgold said:


> Tanveer said:
> 
> 
> > heartgold said:
> ...


typing error .

anyway, you are right. No info out yet.. and this was a big surprise. So god knows how the game will be like


----------



## Narayan (Feb 26, 2012)

it looks like kyurem merged with reshiram/zekrom.


----------



## heartgold (Feb 26, 2012)

Tanveer said:


> heartgold said:
> 
> 
> > Tanveer said:
> ...



lol Damn I want Gold/Silver version 2 now, no ruby/sapphire version 2 would be awesome.


----------



## Satangel (Feb 26, 2012)

How this already has 20 pages is beyond me....
OT: Looking forward to seeing what they'll do with it, but probably never going to play it.


----------



## Valwin (Feb 26, 2012)

if i remember was not Pokemon silver/gold direct sequels to red and blue ? cuz it was set 3 years after red took down team rocket


----------



## jonesman99 (Feb 26, 2012)

I keep thinking that all 3 of them were one super pokemon and something happened for Reshiram and Zekrom to split from the original form leaving Kyurem as a meteor in space. I like the new forms, but at stay true to the original history.


----------



## RupeeClock (Feb 26, 2012)

Here, I ripped these high-res PNGs from the flash site they put up.


----------



## Janthran (Feb 26, 2012)

Hells Malice said:


> Differences and exclusives...haha.
> Yeah, whatever helps you sleep at night. They just knew damn well a ton of morons would buy both for what is basically the exact same game. It would have made much more sense just to merge the two, since they're basically identical.
> But hell, they sell more this way.
> 
> I bet Gen6 is going to have 3 pokemon games and possibly 6 in the sequel to them. Y'know, split each version into two and change one pokemon, sell it for full retail. Once they bankrupt their fanbase selling them 37 copies of the same game with a different title, maybe pokemon will finally stop its rampage.


This is obviously different. There's no way to know that these two are going to be the exact same game.
They'll give more information soon..


----------



## Hop2089 (Feb 26, 2012)

Valwin said:


> if i remember was not Pokemon silver/gold direct sequels to red and blue ? cuz it was set 3 years after red took down team rocket



Yes

and The event in Heart Gold/Soul Silver really proves it and answered the question on why Giovanni didn't appear in the GB games.


----------



## Ikki (Feb 26, 2012)

Xros up Kyurem!

If they're gonna call them sequels they better be fucking sequels.
But they probably won't be.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Feb 26, 2012)

Hop2089 said:


> Valwin said:
> 
> 
> > if i remember was not Pokemon silver/gold direct sequels to red and blue ? cuz it was set 3 years after red took down team rocket
> ...


GB games?
Giovanni was the 8th Gymleader in the GB games wasnt he?


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 26, 2012)

Hop2089 said:


> Valwin said:
> 
> 
> > if i remember was not Pokemon silver/gold direct sequels to red and blue ? cuz it was set 3 years after red took down team rocket
> ...


Have you not played the GB games?
http://bulbapedia.bulbagarden.net/wiki/Viridian_Gym


----------



## raulpica (Feb 26, 2012)

When a series composed of single episodes starts getting _sequels_, it's the ultimate sign that the series is getting BAD.

*cough*Final Fantasy*cough*

Maybe Nintendo can pull it successfully though, who knows...


----------



## RupeeClock (Feb 26, 2012)

raulpica said:


> When a series composed of single episodes starts getting _sequels_, it's the ultimate sign that the series is getting BAD.
> 
> *cough*Final Fantasy*cough*
> 
> Maybe Nintendo can pull it successfully though, who knows...


I don't think it'll be any different from your usual third version, it's just that this time around they've split it into two versions.
Ya know, one for each new form of Kyurem.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Feb 26, 2012)

RupeeClock said:


> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> > When a series composed of single episodes starts getting _sequels_, it's the ultimate sign that the series is getting BAD.
> ...


Thats what I am thinking right now aswell. Probably split into two for marketing purposes.


----------



## Valwin (Feb 26, 2012)

raulpica said:


> When a series composed of single episodes starts getting _sequels_, it's the ultimate sign that the series is getting BAD.
> 
> *cough*Final Fantasy*cough*
> 
> Maybe Nintendo can pull it successfully though, who knows...




inb4 pokemon B/W 2 = Final fantasy X 2


----------



## bsfmtl123 (Feb 26, 2012)

According to the U.S Official Pokemon website......
It is listed that the games are "two incredible *new adventures*"
And according to a speculation,there is still one form of Kyurem not revealed yet


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Feb 26, 2012)

1 more dragon!? WOW I wonder its stats lol.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 26, 2012)

Valwin said:


> inb4 pokemon B/W 2 = Final fantasy X 2



A noticeable lack of J-Pop makes B/W 2 already better.


----------



## Fyrus (Feb 26, 2012)

@[member='Guild McCommunist'], there's a mistake in Reshiram's name on the front page.


----------



## Hop2089 (Feb 26, 2012)

bsfmtl123 said:


> According to the U.S Official Pokemon website......
> It is listed that the games are "two incredible *new adventures*"
> And according to a speculation,there is still one form of Kyurem not revealed yet




Another form, dear god, I hope that is an event Pokemon, Pokemon B/W 3 will be a drag.

Did anyone notice there was an unused Team Rocket theme in the soundtrack, if they do 3, maybe they could add Team Rocket to the Mix.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 26, 2012)

Fyrus said:


> @[member='Guild McCommunist'], there's a mistake in Reshiram's name on the front page.



Thanks, I fixed it now.


----------



## 1234turtles (Feb 26, 2012)

I don't see why people complain since 95% of us are going to pirate it anyway.


----------



## gamefan5 (Feb 26, 2012)

bsfmtl123 said:


> According to the U.S Official Pokemon website......
> It is listed that the games are "two incredible *new adventures*"
> And according to a speculation,there is still one form of Kyurem not revealed yet


Well, that pic explains a lot of things. First, it explains why Reshiram and Zekrom represents their opposite colors in the games AND why Kyurem forms represents their respective colors.
As for Kyurem having a third form, I'll take it with a grain of salt since in the coding of the games, 2 secret signature moves each represents the forms of Kyurem. But again, it may be a possibility but I doubt it.


----------



## benno300 (Feb 26, 2012)

Hop2089 said:


> bsfmtl123 said:
> 
> 
> > According to the U.S Official Pokemon website......
> ...


Actually it is used, if you talk to someone in castelia city he says do.you remember this one or something like that and this soundtrack starts.


----------



## Fishaman P (Feb 26, 2012)

IMO, the only good thing about this is the rather soon June release in Japan.

If the US version doesn't come out by Christmas, I'm not buying it.  It's that simple.


----------



## RupeeClock (Feb 26, 2012)

So, what are the chances people will start work on translating B2/W2 when it's out?


----------



## T3GZdev (Feb 26, 2012)

Ice Punch said:


> t377y000 said:
> 
> 
> > so its gonna be a DSi hybrid? not 3DS exclusive? or is 1 gonna be DSi & the other 3DS?
> ...



a DSi hybrid is a game for DSi but compatible with DS, or for DS with DSi features. 
& if it has DSi features then obviously they work on 3DS.


----------



## Ikki (Feb 26, 2012)

bsfmtl123 said:


> According to the U.S Official Pokemon website......
> It is listed that the games are "two incredible *new adventures*"


It's called marketing.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Feb 26, 2012)

RupeeClock said:


> So, what are the chances people will start work on translating B2/W2 when it's out?


There sure will be translations 
but to be honest, it kills the game's experience. It ends up being translated VERY different in the official one lol.


----------



## T3GZdev (Feb 26, 2012)

so is it possible that these could be in diffrent regions? or an extension of black/white region?


----------



## regnad (Feb 26, 2012)

So instead of the 0.001% difference from the last game, as is usually the case in the Pokemon franchise, we're getting a game that is 0.000001% different.


----------



## shadowdorothy (Feb 26, 2012)

Am I the only one that thinks this is an elaborate hoax to screw with Pokemon fans? Nintendo might be pulling our legs? Also Gamefreak never does fusion monsters like fan spriters do. I'll be pleasently supprised if I'm wrong, but I think this is a joke of some sort.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Feb 26, 2012)

shadowdorothy said:


> Am I the only one that thinks this is an elaborate hoax to screw with Pokemon fans? Nintendo might be pulling our legs? Also Gamefreak never does fusion monsters like fan spriters do. I'll be pleasently supprised if I'm wrong, but I think this is a joke of some sort.


If this was March 27 2012, I'd agree since the next month would be April, I don't think it's a joke. Maybe Gamefreak secretly visit gbatemp, they saw the exceptional spirtes made by editors, got inspired and went into fusion mode? You never know.



Tanveer said:


> RupeeClock said:
> 
> 
> > So, what are the chances people will start work on translating B2/W2 when it's out?
> ...


Hi T  (Gimme your Steam ID now)


----------



## Janthran (Feb 26, 2012)

benno300 said:


> Actually it is used, if you talk to someone in castelia city he says do.you remember this one or something like that and this soundtrack starts.


Yeah, it was one of the guys in the GameFreak building. Not sure whether you beat him first or he just plays it..


----------



## DarkStriker (Feb 26, 2012)

Despite being released on DS. I will still buy it  The transfer of pokemon will be a hassle though =.= Or the transfer from DS over to 3DS D:


----------



## heartgold (Feb 26, 2012)

bsfmtl123 said:


> According to the U.S Official Pokemon website......
> It is listed that the games are "two incredible *new adventures*"
> And according to a speculation,there is still one form of Kyurem not revealed yet


I've stated this a number of time, Reshiram and Zekrom were once a single life pokemon, could that be their final form and the missing pokemon?

This shit is confusing.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 26, 2012)

Games are exclusive on the DS = Gamefreak doesn't feel like preparing a new engine for the game or actually working on anything - the game will be "same old, same old".


----------



## Janthran (Feb 26, 2012)

Tanveer said:


> RupeeClock said:
> 
> 
> > So, what are the chances people will start work on translating B2/W2 when it's out?
> ...


Why would we need a translation? This is a main-series game.. Just wait for the official one..?


----------



## heartgold (Feb 26, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Games are exclusive on the DS = Gamefreak doesn't feel like preparing a new engine for the game or actually working on anything - the game will be "same old, same old".


They usually take their sweet time on the new engine, preparing 6th gen for the 3DS is no easy task for them, you dig? 

It took them 4 years to create diamond/pearl.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 26, 2012)

heartgold said:


> They usually take their sweet time on the new engine, preparing 6th gen for the 3DS is no easy task for them, you dig?
> 
> It took them 4 years to create diamond/pearl.



I'll be honest, if it took them 4 years for the Diamond/Pearl engine, then their either terrible at developing or incredibly slow. I know new engines take time but the engine itself is basically a graphical upgrade of the GBA games with some minor gameplay changes and better looking sprites.

For the record, Unreal Engine 3, from when it began development to the first game released for it, took about 3-3 1/2 years.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Feb 26, 2012)

Anyone remember this?








Guild McCommunist said:


> I'll be honest, if it took them 4 years for the Diamond/Pearl engine, then their either terrible at developing or incredibly slow. I know new engines take time but the engine itself is basically a graphical upgrade of the GBA games with some minor gameplay changes and better looking sprites.
> 
> For the record, Unreal Engine 3, from when it began development to the first game released for it, took about 3-3 1/2 years.


And that's not all!
Let's all remember how glitched the Japanese releases of Diamond/Pearl were.
I don't think I ever saw that many glitches in the Japanese Red/Green.


----------



## MakiManPR (Feb 26, 2012)

soulx said:


> MakiManPR said:
> 
> 
> > I want improvements on the battles(Design) but with the limited DS hardware is not possible...
> ...


When they use HD Sprites then are Blown-up Sprites. The sprites they use now are crap even more now that they move. And is because of the hardware.
When they decide to do a full 3D game or an HD Sprites game if when I'll get excited again for a Pokemon game. They haven't done a single Pokemon game on home consoles and I wonder why...maybe they can't or simply they don't know or are too lazy.


----------



## heartgold (Feb 26, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> heartgold said:
> 
> 
> > They usually take their sweet time on the new engine, preparing 6th gen for the 3DS is no easy task for them, you dig?
> ...


The ground work started in 2002, it started off as GBA games but later adopted for the DS. To be fair they are a fairly small company.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 26, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> heartgold said:
> 
> 
> > They usually take their sweet time on the new engine, preparing 6th gen for the 3DS is no easy task for them, you dig?
> ...


Exactly my point. Gamefreak hasn't really given the Pokemon engines any major changes, just minor re-touching. All Pokemon games are essentially the same game with more Pokemon - I'd really like to see a game developed a'la Pokemon XD - hopefuly in third person perspective and in 3D, is it too much to ask for in the 21st century?

I can understand that some people are attached to the isometric view, but they could at least introduce models for characters and allow rotation of the camera - it'd open up possibilities for hidden paths that are visible only from certain angles etc. etc. I honestly have a feeling that their games became... incredibly stale over the years.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 26, 2012)

heartgold said:


> The ground work started in 2002, it started off as GBA games but later adopted for the DS. To be fair they are a fairly small company.



They also have the resources of one of the largest names in video gaming behind them while Epic Games is freelance. Although Epic has probably made more money than god for their engine and the games don't hurt either.


----------



## MakiManPR (Feb 26, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> heartgold said:
> 
> 
> > They usually take their sweet time on the new engine, preparing 6th gen for the 3DS is no easy task for them, you dig?
> ...


Totally agree. GameFreak are slow, lazy or have lack of knowledge/people.
From HG&SS to B&W there was NOTHING 'WOW' about just a few "cool" things here and there.


----------



## Janthran (Feb 26, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> heartgold said:
> 
> 
> > They usually take their sweet time on the new engine, preparing 6th gen for the 3DS is no easy task for them, you dig?
> ...


Pokemon D/P were the first games to actually have a 3D engine. This post is incredibly ignorant.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 26, 2012)

Janthran said:


> Pokemon D/P were the first games to actually have a 3D engine. This post is incredibly ignorant.



Wow, a 3D engine? Party like it's 1999!

EDIT: Even then the 3D isn't prominent. Also you missed my whole "Unreal Engine 3" point.


----------



## chris888222 (Feb 27, 2012)

I gotta admit: DP had some shit engine.

BW was in general okay. I find it more fluid than the G4 engine. The hardware isn't powerful enough though because there are constant slowdowns during certain multiplayer matches.

Even during triple battles...


----------



## heartgold (Feb 27, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > heartgold said:
> ...


Lol you have to take note of the hardware they have been working with, gba nor ds had the best of power. Pokemon b/w had a nice 3D feel to it, one of the cities was just wow and brigde walk looked sleek.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 27, 2012)

heartgold said:


> Lol you have to take note of the hardware they have been working it, gba nor ds had the best of power. Pokemon b/w had a nice 3D feel to it, one of the cities was just wow and brigde walk looked sleek.



[yt]iGCE7hzBi2w[/yt]

[yt]FhFGgQsEOm0[/yt]

[yt]zIKUx-e16UQ[/yt]

It *can be done*, I hope it's established now. Perhaps not on the GBA, but I haven't seen a worthy successor so-far on the DS, and I'd like to remind you that they had quite some time to release a proper DS game.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Feb 27, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> heartgold said:
> 
> 
> > Lol you have to take note of the hardware they have been working it, gba nor ds had the best of power. Pokemon b/w had a nice 3D feel to it, one of the cities was just wow and brigde walk looked sleek.
> ...


Yeah sure, it _*can*_ be done but it would look like shit. The sprite-based style of Pokemon trumps the visuals of all the games you just shown. 3D polygonal graphics for Pokemon can stay on the consoles. The handheld games should stick with sprites for the overworld (and battles although not as much of a concern).


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 27, 2012)

soulx said:


> Yeah sure, it _*can*_ be done but it would look like shit.


That's a matter of taste, I think Fossil Fighters look quite alright, and even provided they kept the sprites in Battle Mode, nothing was stopping them from creating a pleasant and detailed overworld. I have hopes for a 3DS sequel. THEN hardware constraints will no longer be a good enough excuse.


----------



## heartgold (Feb 27, 2012)

You'll be running into memory issues with 649 pokemon 3D models, aminations during battles, let alone a whole region in 3D. Pokemon b/w already uses the 256MB card.


----------



## Skelletonike (Feb 27, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> soulx said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah sure, it _*can*_ be done but it would look like shit.
> ...


I actually prefered both Fossil Fighters to the Pokemon games for the DS... Seeing as they're both games published by Nintendo for the DS... Pokemon could've used some of the things that Fossil Fighter had.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Feb 27, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> soulx said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah sure, it _*can*_ be done but it would look like shit.
> ...


The overworld is one of the things in Pokemon that I _don't_ want to change. The current overworld is practically perfect. The 3DS version would just help perfect the aesthetic with increased screen-real estate and better 3D graphics in the few places that it's actually used in.
post

Just look at _XD_: _Gale of Darkness _vs. _Black and White_.










The top looks bland and uninspiring while the bottom has this great look to it. The sprites just add to the great aesthetic that the Pokemon series has. And as an added bonus, games that use sprites tend not to age as horribly as games that don't.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 27, 2012)

heartgold said:


> You'll be running into memory issues with 649 pokemon 3D models, aminations during battles, let alone a whole region in 3D. Pokemon b/w already uses the 256MB card.


Ever heard of streaming data or loading screens? Those are there for a reason - there are no issues whatsoever in holding a few models in RAM at a time, flushing it before battle screens and loading *whole 14* models with their respective animations (2 for trainers). You would not be running into memory issues at all as you would *never* throughout the entire game have to load more then that.

@soulx

I was about to say "yeah, I like the top one" and then I've read the rest of your post. Let's agree to disagree, from what I'm seeing here, the things you like are exactly the ones I dislike about the issue and vice-versa. With no common ground it doesn't make much sense to discuss it. 






Holy mother of... I would be back into Pokemon within a heartbeat if they ever release a game with that kind of visuals - no joke. I'll dress up, break out my wallet, buy a 3DS, buy this game and I will need no water nor bread for sustinence - this game alone will fuel my existence.

They already have some models ready anyways (Pokedex 3D), they can just as well add animations and roll with it.


----------



## VMM (Feb 27, 2012)

heartgold said:


> You'll be running into memory issues with 649 pokemon 3D models, aminations during battles, let alone a whole region in 3D. Pokemon b/w already uses the 256MB card.



In 3DS there is no excuse like that. There are games with 8GB memory. That's plenty space to do a pokémon with everything that the console can do. A memory like that can be used on DS games. Making a game with different performances on DS and 3DS, and with a 8GB memory would be the best. When on 3DS it could have widescreen, 3D effects and new graphics. The only excuse Nintendo has is lazyness.


----------



## VMM (Feb 27, 2012)

soulx said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > soulx said:
> ...



For me, the _Gale of Darkness image shows what pokémon will become, sooner or later, i guess later, but in a handheld that focus on 3D effects, it would be pretty strange,to have a pokémon with 2D sprites. Don't you agree?_


----------



## heartgold (Feb 27, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> heartgold said:
> 
> 
> > You'll be running into memory issues with 649 pokemon 3D models, aminations during battles, let alone a whole region in 3D. Pokemon b/w already uses the 256MB card.
> ...


Haha you didn't follow me, the actual capacity of the games. 1GB memory cards was expensive during those times and gamefreak is a tight company.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 27, 2012)

heartgold said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > heartgold said:
> ...


Gamefreak is a Nintendo subsidiary, Nintendo *made* the system, there are no technical or financial constraints for them when it comes to the size of cartridges. If you're trying to convey that point that a 256Mb (1GB) cartridge is not enough to store this many models then I'm sorry to disappoint but that is not true. I will go a mile further - most of the time huge spritesheets actually takes *more* space then models, textures and animation files. Textures are inheritently smaller then spritesheets, animation files weigh nothing and models are just light-weight collections of polygons of which there wouldn't be much anyways due to the fact that the DS wasn't really all that beefy. If it was that hard, we wouldn't see nearly as many 3D games on the DS. Sorry, but I'm just not buying this argument, at all.


----------



## heartgold (Feb 27, 2012)

You are probably right, there are a lot of 3D games on the DS that don't consume a lot of space.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 27, 2012)

heartgold said:


> You are probably right, there are a lot of 3D games on the DS that don't consume a lot of space.


Don't get me wrong - it'd be incredibly, incredibly hard to make a *good* and *3D* Pokemon game - I realize that. It'd take massive ammounts of effort to pull this off correctly without alienating the fans, but who else to expect such effort from then Nintendo's "Second Party" developers?

Pokemon is a leading Nintendo brand - it sells better then cure for cancer. If those guys "need something", they get it, no questions asked, simply because a huge slice of the pie that is Nintendo Profits is labeled "Pokemon". I have a firm belief that even if it took a good few years, the end result would be mind-blowing. Look at Camelot and their Golden Sun. We were waiting for a new Golden Sun game since the DS was launched and we recieved one close to the end of DS's life-cycle. Was it worth the wait? Disputable. Was the game impressive though? Hell, it was.

They can afford to experiment and they can afford to take time, and all I'm expecting them to do is to push the hardware they are working on to the very limit, not because I'm picky but because the franchise is dear to me.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Feb 27, 2012)

VMM said:


> soulx said:
> 
> 
> > The overworld is one of the things in Pokemon that I _don't_ want to change. The current overworld is practically perfect. The 3DS version would just help perfect the aesthetic with increased screen-real estate and better 3D graphics in the few places that it's actually used in.
> ...


It would be just as weird as having a game like Mario and Luigi: Bowsers Inside Story or Mighty Milky Way on a system capable of 3D graphics. Sprites are a design-choice, not the natural evolution of a game.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 27, 2012)

soulx said:


> It would be just as weird as having a game like Mario and Luigi: Bowsers Inside Story or Mighty Milky Way on a system capable of 3D graphics. Sprites are a design-choice, not the natural evolution of a game.


I agree, however with the same breath I utter "64, Sunshine, Mario Land 3D".

There is place for both 2D and 3D games on the market, so let's not _demonize_ 3D ones before we actually try out a full-fledged 3D Pokemon adventure. And no, _Pokemon XD_ was a step towards that goal, but not "it" yet - it was still a side-story and had different mechanics then the main games.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Feb 27, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> soulx said:
> 
> 
> > It would be just as weird as having a game like Mario and Luigi: Bowsers Inside Story or Mighty Milky Way on a system capable of 3D graphics. Sprites are a design-choice, not the natural evolution of a game.
> ...


Honestly I would prefer that the full-3D games stay on the consoles. I would rather have awesome HD battles with Charizard on my Wii U and a full-featured adventure on the 3DS (with sprites).


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 27, 2012)

soulx said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > soulx said:
> ...


My point wasn't even "putting them on the handheld" but "making them in the first place", why is the handheld user allowed to play full-fledged games (based on sprites, but that's besides the point) while the home console user is forced to play the spunk of Stadium and such (what I mean is that the games are devoid of the RPG aspect or an actual fun "plot")?

Why not create two very distinct adventures, one in full, impressive 3D and one in the aged but still working isometric style and allow some cool connectivity bonuses? Don't you think that would not only be great, but also would enhance sales of the home console, the handheld and both versions?


----------



## DJPlace (Feb 27, 2012)

why are you guys bitching about this been on the nds it's good for us pirated and hackers so we can pokesav the hell out of it!! i bet the 6th gen is going be on 3ds!!

also


----------



## dragon574444 (Feb 27, 2012)

Why develop a pokemon game for a dieing system? The 3DS could really use a killer app like this.


----------



## VMM (Feb 27, 2012)

soulx said:


> VMM said:
> 
> 
> > soulx said:
> ...



Pokémon Stadium proved how good battles in 3D can be.
It's not a fact, it's a personal thing, but the common sense tells: Pokémon battles in 3D is better than 2D sprites.

I think that sooner or later we will have battles in 3D on 3DS, and I think the 3DS pokedéx is a preview of what it will be.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Feb 27, 2012)

I wonder if this will take place in Unova.
I always said it would be cool if Game Freak made a game that took place in a different region, but with the same Pokémon as before.

@VMM : If it's a personal thing, you can't say that "common sense tells that 3D > 2D" when you just said it was a personal thing (Opinion.)


----------



## VMM (Feb 27, 2012)

Pingouin7 said:


> I wonder if this will take place in Unova.
> I always said it would be cool if Game Freak made a game that took place in a different region, but with the same Pokémon as before.
> 
> @VMM : If it's a personal thing, you can't say that "common sense tells that 3D > 2D" when you just said it was a personal thing (Opinion.)



One thing does not contradicts the other. If it's not a fact, it's a personal thing, but there will always be a common sense for that


----------



## jakeyjake (Feb 27, 2012)

I don't know if anyone else mentioned this before, but weren't gold and silver direct sequels to red and blue?  I mean, you got to go back to the same places, and it was a few years later, things had changed, but it was still the same place.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Feb 27, 2012)

VMM said:


> Pingouin7 said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder if this will take place in Unova.
> ...


No.
It will always be a matter of opinion, no matter what you say.
_Common sense_ tells me that everyone has different tastes.


----------



## jonesman99 (Feb 27, 2012)

The biggest game(s) I know so far on the DS is a 512mb in size, and now that the carts for DS are cheaper, they are able to add a lot more content to the game. Also, making sequels to both games instead of making Gray allows for Kyurem to be properly included to the Unova/Team Plasma plotline (with final trinity form revealed of course.) and make the cartridges fully 3DS ready when the next generation is released.

I hope that they do something with the usage of Pokemon box saves loading them either to/from the DSi/3DS SD Card or like some cloud storage via the Dream World.


----------



## Gahars (Feb 27, 2012)

Wow, gone for a few days and I miss the mother of all threads.

Anyway, I can't help but shake the feeling that they went for sequels (rather than a refined "Grey" version) this time around for the sales alone; I kind of doubt that the integrity of the story line was the deciding factor here.


----------



## Click This (Feb 27, 2012)

Meh. I haven't even completed Soulsilver, let alone Black and B&W2...
I've since gone back to playing Pokemon Yellow.
Whee, nostalgia!


----------



## omgpwn666 (Feb 27, 2012)

Wow, I won't even touch this game with an illegal download link. Should've been for 3DS.


----------



## Lushay (Feb 27, 2012)

Black and white...2?? Even though that sounds crazy, i feel like i'd play it. Hope they actually change the story around instead of being the same game with added content.


----------



## Janthran (Feb 27, 2012)

heartgold said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > Guild McCommunist said:
> ...


Dragon Quest IX has these angles mentioned here.
If they'd used the basics of that for B/W, the games would have been epic.


----------



## elgarta (Feb 27, 2012)

Here is my image:

After the events of FF 13, it turns out that our hero actually never did defeat the Elite 4 but instead was transported to the world of the Pokemon gods where he became their guardian. The defeat of the elite 4 was what everyone else in the world beleived happened, however the rival knows the truth.. They have been experiencing dreams in which our hero was torn away from the world, and plans to bring them back and sort everything out.

Our rival then finds a magical pokemon from the future who tells him where the hero is, and they go on a crazy time travelling adventure to find out how to get to the world of the Pokemon gods. Catching pokemon in different times causes changes which can be seen when you re-visit the areas in different time zones.

And to top it off, there will be multiple endings which you can unlock by resolving time paradoxes as the adventure unfolds .


Seriously though, I think this will be pretty interesting. I am happy to hear it will be on the DS, this means it is more likely that there will be some 'save file transfer' feature on it so you can actually extend on your previous journey. I am kind of concerned that it will contain almost completely re-hashed areas. It would be nice if you got to travel to the old lands and battle some old gym leaders (Gold/Silver). That was one of the things that made Silver one of my favourite games, it kind of felt like a sequal to Red/Blue since it referenced the happenings of that game and showed how things had changed in the time period between the games


----------



## YayMii (Feb 27, 2012)

The English website states that these games are "incredible new adventures", so I'm assuming that this'll be quite different compared to B/W V1.

Also, did anyone notice that the Black (Zekrom) Kyurem is with the Pokemon Black logo and the white (Reshiram) with the White logo? It was the other way around for the original B/W.


----------



## triassic911 (Feb 27, 2012)

YayMii said:


> The English website states that these games are "incredible new adventures", so I'm assuming that this'll be quite different compared to B/W V1.
> 
> Also, *did anyone notice that the Black (Zekrom) Kyurem is with the Pokemon Black logo and the white (Reshiram) with the White logo? It was the other way around for the original B/W.*


I think that was intentional.

I'm glad this is coming to the DS, I can easily obtain it!


----------



## drobb (Feb 27, 2012)

me personally im thinking and hoping that this will have possibly other fusion type things, a new form of evolution maybe.  hopefully it will let us get to some of the old regions.  im also thinking/hoping it will have a way to load your previous save or transfer pokes and that the 6th gen will be put out on the 3ds and there may be a way to transfer/incorporate pokes to it.  maybe thats why they had to do a sequel to not only patch up story holes but to incorporate a transfer system of sorts with the next gen.  just my thoughts and opinions


----------



## _Chaz_ (Feb 27, 2012)

Ugh... Couldn't they have just done the right thing and apologized for Black and White?


----------



## Sylar1 (Feb 27, 2012)

I liked black and white, though i still have to beat black. Kind of forgot about that game.


----------



## kiv_umar (Feb 27, 2012)

I've got used to the fact of a sequel now, I'm good with it, actually looking forward to it.
Just disappointed that it's not made for 3DS.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Feb 27, 2012)

Pokemon Black / White 2 is getting official Europe release this Autumn

http://www.pokemon.com/uk/pokemon-black-version-2-pokemon-white-version-2/

source
https://twitter.com/#!/NintendoUK


----------



## Nah3DS (Feb 27, 2012)

I guess that this time I will buy a cheap ass ds lite and a acekard to play this one


----------



## Gahars (Feb 27, 2012)

Honestly, I would much rather them have made Pokemon: Black _or_ White.

Come on, Nintendo, make it happen.


----------



## Ritsuki (Feb 27, 2012)

Gahars said:


> Honestly, I would much rather them have made Pokemon: Black _or_ White.
> 
> Come on, Nintendo, make it happen.


I just imagined Reshiram and Zekrom becoming one again while the player/hero is singing this song : "If you're thinking being my Pokémon it doesn't matter if you're black or white! YIHEEE!"


----------



## Pong20302000 (Feb 27, 2012)

wow this person did some good art

i can see this being the end result of complete form


----------



## saberjoy (Feb 27, 2012)

Pong20302000 said:


> wow this person did some good art
> 
> i can see this being the end result of complete form


Q.Do you want to add this pokemon to your party?
nah,i'll pass.


----------



## heartgold (Feb 27, 2012)

Pong20302000 said:


> Pokemon Black / White 2 is getting official Europe release this Autumn
> 
> http://www.pokemon.c...hite-version-2/
> 
> ...


Fuck yes!!!!!!!


----------



## rockstar99 (Feb 27, 2012)

heartgold said:


> Pong20302000 said:
> 
> 
> > Pokemon Black / White 2 is getting official Europe release this Autumn
> ...


That means the NA Version should come out then too.
Fuck yes.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Feb 27, 2012)

game raises soo many questions

new pokemon or region?

pass save game over?

higher level cap?

better graphics?

soo many more


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 27, 2012)

Pokemon Black and White 2 are coming to the US aswell in Fall of 2012.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Feb 27, 2012)

i like this quick localization

they know they could make it better by having all release at same time


----------



## heartgold (Feb 27, 2012)

Pong20302000 said:


> game raises soo many questions
> 
> new pokemon or region?
> 
> ...



Probably the same as b/w except a new story, few new areas, battle frontier etc...

I'd be very totally surprised if they bother changing the graphics, it probably the same team who has worked on b/w.

Gamefreak has two teams, so this one team has been working on Pokemon b/w 2 and other team is inevitably working on 6th gen.

This was how they made heartgold/soulsilver and black/white, once team works on one thing and the other on a different project.


----------



## VMM (Feb 27, 2012)

Pingouin7 said:


> VMM said:
> 
> 
> > Pingouin7 said:
> ...



I think you forgot a word or two in your sentence.
First you deny what I said, them you say exactly what I said.

To explain this let's just supose:

For me, the best generation is the 2nd
For some, mostly kids, the best generation is the 5th
But the common sense is, the best generation is the 1st

Do you understand now?

Everything  that is personal will have a common sense.
There will always be people who don't agree with the common sense.
And the common sense will always indicate the majority's opinion


----------



## Pong20302000 (Feb 27, 2012)

i like this in bottom right of webiste






Also plays on 3DS


----------



## Veho (Feb 27, 2012)

VMM said:


> But the common sense is, the best generation is the 1st


You mean popular opinion or general consensus. Not common sense. Common sense is something else.


----------



## heartgold (Feb 27, 2012)

I must say the 5th gen engine is much smoother than 4th gen, platinum had a better engine than sluggish d/p, do you think we'll see further improvements on b/w 2?


----------



## VMM (Feb 27, 2012)

Veho said:


> VMM said:
> 
> 
> > But the common sense is, the best generation is the 1st
> ...



Yes, you're right, sorry my mistake. English is not my native language so I didn't know the the proper term  XD. Thanks for the help


----------



## VMM (Feb 27, 2012)

heartgold said:


> I must say the 5th gen engine is much smoother than 4th gen, platinum had a better engine than sluggish d/p, do you think we'll see further improvements on b/w 2?



I think we will see graphical diferences in Black/White 2, the pokémons are too pixeled in the first, I think the game will have 512mb or more.


----------



## triassic911 (Feb 27, 2012)

Niiice, Autumn 2012 release for North America as well as Europe. Can't wait!


----------



## heartgold (Feb 27, 2012)

I want screenshots already, the games are coming out in Japan a little over 3 months, there should be a ton of info released to make up for the short notice, coz usually 3/4 months before the release we usually have a lot about the games.


----------



## rockstar99 (Feb 27, 2012)

Started playing Black again because I'm so hyped up.
Building a new battle subway team


----------



## chris888222 (Feb 27, 2012)

heartgold said:


> Pong20302000 said:
> 
> 
> > Pokemon Black / White 2 is getting official Europe release this Autumn
> ...


I nearly got ninja'd 

Well, good to hear. At least it's not too far from the Japan release


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 27, 2012)

Pong20302000 said:


> i like this in bottom right of webiste
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, d'uh. Same applies to every single DS game - Nintendo just feels they have to re-establish well-known facts because the great majority of their fanbase is not exactly the brightest of crayons just to make sure that everybody knows it's compatible.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Feb 27, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Pong20302000 said:
> 
> 
> > i like this in bottom right of webiste
> ...



i wonder if it has 3DS enchancements

Black and White 1 kinda did
as it can use the 3DS Wireless settings


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 27, 2012)

Pong20302000 said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > Pong20302000 said:
> ...


The best it could possibly do is utilizing whatever hardware features the DSi offered in which it'd be launched - DSi-Mode is quite limited. The only reason why it was capable of using the 3DS Wireless settings is because the chips are compatible thus if a program is capable of accepting that sort of input, it will.

Don't expect 3D, don't expect "Full Screen".


----------



## Pong20302000 (Feb 27, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Pong20302000 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxi4 said:
> ...



not saying 3D

im saying maybe spotpass battles as 3DS can extract saves and save to SD and add data
(One Piece SP save gets extracted from the card to SD, so im going on this method)


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 27, 2012)

Pong20302000 said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > Pong20302000 said:
> ...


It's a DS-Compatible cartridge, it doesn't have "3DS-like saves" by definition so yeah, they'd have to use some Nintendo Magic *or* prepare a separate App that'd be downloadable from the store... or just be lazy twats and simply ask the user to keep the game in Sleep Mode - that also works I suppose.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Feb 27, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Pong20302000 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxi4 said:
> ...



im sure a app could easily dump the saves and add information to the save and re up it to the cart
only taking a few seconds


----------



## Veho (Feb 27, 2012)

Maybe it's DSi-enhanced. Can the 3DS run the DSi-enhancement thingies (use the SD card, camera, etc. etc.)?


----------



## Pong20302000 (Feb 27, 2012)

Veho said:


> Maybe it's DSi-enhanced. Can the 3DS run the DSi-enhancement thingies (use the SD card, camera, etc. etc.)?



im sure it will be DSi as Black and White 1 is DSi


----------



## Veho (Feb 27, 2012)

Pong20302000 said:


> im sure it will be DSi as Black and White 1 is DSi


What were the enhancements in Black/White? I don't have a DSi.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Feb 27, 2012)

Veho said:


> Pong20302000 said:
> 
> 
> > im sure it will be DSi as Black and White 1 is DSi
> ...



uses Camera for Video Chat
uses enhanced Wifi
Pokemon Icon wobbles


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 27, 2012)

Pong20302000 said:


> im sure a app could easily dump the saves and add information to the save and re up it to the cart
> only taking a few seconds.


I highly doubt that they would like to introduce an application that may draw variables and write variables from a game cartridge simply out of fear of piracy and running unsigned code - such a system could be exploited. If anything, the App would be read-only, and even that poses some threats given the fact that you can already dump/overwrite saves on cartridges with certain tools.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Feb 27, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Pong20302000 said:
> 
> 
> > im sure a app could easily dump the saves and add information to the save and re up it to the cart
> ...



if the app was only available from shop im sure it would be fine
if theres any dodgy data in the save it could jsut deem corrupt and be like Error with save and not work
its only a few KB and im sure nintnedo can set it only to allow certain areas to be used


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 27, 2012)

Pong20302000 said:


> if the app was only available from shop im sure it would be fine
> if theres any dodgy data in the save it could jsut deem corrupt and be like Error with save and not work
> its only a few KB and im sure nintnedo can set it only to allow certain areas to be used.


C'mon Pong - it's Nintendo we're talking about. Those people are barely able to notice the differences between altered and unaltered Pokemon (they only complain when the stats are like, uber high).

inb4AnotherSudokuhax.


----------



## rockstar99 (Feb 27, 2012)

Pong20302000 said:


> Veho said:
> 
> 
> > Pong20302000 said:
> ...



?


----------



## Pong20302000 (Feb 27, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Pong20302000 said:
> 
> 
> > if the app was only available from shop im sure it would be fine
> ...



yea i know

we can dream cant we

i still wonder how its going to be gameplay

i will be dammed if im running through the same region with the same pokmeon just to see a slightly different story

i would like
say few years have passed
towns are different
world changed slightly
new pokemon about the world


----------



## Fyrus (Feb 27, 2012)

rockstar99 said:


> Pong20302000 said:
> 
> 
> > Veho said:
> ...


When you use an original, the game icon has the Pokéball wiggle.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 27, 2012)

Pong20302000 said:


> yea i know
> 
> we can dream cant we
> 
> ...


Knowing life, there will be a new story, a few new formes (treat this as if it was Gray), some changes in towns and that's about it.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Feb 27, 2012)

It really is too bad Game Freak is making two games instead of one. It's a lot easier to buy and play one game. Exspecially if the storylines/gameplay/characters are the exact same. I wonder what made Game Freak contemplate making sequels instead a remake.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Feb 27, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Pong20302000 said:
> 
> 
> > yea i know
> ...



maybe the legendary fusion has messed up the world in one way or another by not being complete so things affected


----------



## Hop2089 (Feb 27, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> It really is too bad Game Freak is making two games instead of one. It's a lot easier to buy and play one game. Exspecially if the storylines/gameplay/characters are the exact same. I wonder what made Game Freak contemplate making sequels instead a remake.



Extra Yen in profit, it's Gamefreak which are a product of Nintendo and Pokemon games print money like everything else popular and on a Nintendo system.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 27, 2012)

Hop2089 said:


> Hyro-Sama said:
> 
> 
> > It really is too bad Game Freak is making two games instead of one. It's a lot easier to buy and play one game. Exspecially if the storylines/gameplay/characters are the exact same. I wonder what made Game Freak contemplate making sequels instead a remake.
> ...


Remind me again what companies are suppose to do?I forget, they fund themselves.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Feb 27, 2012)

Hop2089 said:


> Hyro-Sama said:
> 
> 
> > It really is too bad Game Freak is making two games instead of one. It's a lot easier to buy and play one game. Exspecially if the storylines/gameplay/characters are the exact same. I wonder what made Game Freak contemplate making sequels instead a remake.
> ...



Is Pokemon growing so much in popularity that Game Freak could benefit from two games instead of one?


----------



## VMM (Feb 27, 2012)

Pong20302000 said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > Pong20302000 said:
> ...



It can't use internet connection with WPA security. The DSi and 3DS are compatible with WPA


----------



## VMM (Feb 27, 2012)

brandonspikes said:


> Hop2089 said:
> 
> 
> > Hyro-Sama said:
> ...



One thing is make products to get money, other thing is act like a mercenary, changing a thing or two, just for the money. I think that Nintendo and Capcom are examples of the later


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 27, 2012)

VMM said:


> brandonspikes said:
> 
> 
> > Hop2089 said:
> ...


Capcom, Yes, Ea,Yes, Activision Hell's Yes, Nintendo, Not so much.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 27, 2012)

VMM said:


> Pong20302000 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxi4 said:
> ...


You're using a flashcart, thus you run the game in DS-Mode, and the DS doesn't support WPA.


----------



## VMM (Feb 27, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> VMM said:
> 
> 
> > Pong20302000 said:
> ...



Yes I pirate. Games here in Brazil are too damn expensive, A pokémon Black is about 90 dolars.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 27, 2012)

VMM said:


> Yes I pirate. Games here in Brazil are too damn expensive, A pokémon Black is about 90 dolars.


Well then you should expect that you won't be able to access all the features a given game may offer if it's DSi/3DS-Enhanced, for example you can't access the cameras and so on and so forth.

Where I live, the basic Pokemon HeartGold bundle costed anything between 200 and 169 zlotys ($80 and $69) which didn't stop my girlfriend from buying a copy when she was staying at my place simply because *we actually had it in stock* wheras in the U.K you had to pray to God and stand in a line for a few days to even get a pre-order.

There are excuses of all-sorts, but at the end of the day, you pirate because it's _free and convenient_. The sooner you realize that the better for you. It's interesting how you can afford the _console_ but not the games. The problem with pirates like me and you is that our thirst for games is much larger then our income - that's why we choose to download. It's not that we can't afford games, we can't afford _enough_ games, and there is a huge difference.


----------



## VMM (Feb 27, 2012)

brandonspikes said:


> VMM said:
> 
> 
> > brandonspikes said:
> ...



Pokémon is the most mercenary game ever! They always release two games, wish are almost the same. Them after some time they release a third version, making your version obsolete, but not changing much either. The graphics are almost the same as in the GBC. The soryline is the same as ever. There is no great criativity or inovation. Although the metagame is pretty good, and pretty competitive, the changes are not that great either.


----------



## VMM (Feb 27, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> VMM said:
> 
> 
> > Yes I pirate. Games here in Brazil are too damn expensive, A pokémon Black is about 90 dolars.
> ...



I could afford the console because my brother bought it when he was in USA.

It's free and covenient to pirate, I admit it.
I have the original Pokémon Pearl. 

Althought I see a product to expensive for such a few things.
When I saw there was a Pokémon Black and White 2, I thought of buying it.
But when I discovered it was for DS I got plenty disapointed.

I will pirate it as I pirated Black and White.
I will just buy the game, when it offers a descent graphic, at least it.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 27, 2012)

VMM said:


> I will just buy the game, when it offers a descent graphic, at least it.


Fair enough, that is an argument I can understand.


----------



## gamefan5 (Feb 27, 2012)

I come back from a good night of sleep and I see 8 more pages made... -_-. Everytime it's about pokémon this happens, I can't wait to see the flood of pokénoobs when B&W2 releases.
On topic though, I find it hilarious that Europe announces it for Autumn 2012 and NA for just plain 2012. XD

EDIT: NoA announced it will be for fall 2012, according to IGN.


----------



## virgildraco (Feb 27, 2012)

wow i didnt expect a sequel to a pokemon main game, well i think no one did, but thats good though, so many pokemon games and they still find ways to surprise the fans, thats good


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 27, 2012)

gamefan5 said:


> I can't wait to see the flood of pokénoobs when B&W2 releases.



I've used a HM to teach myself Surf though so it's all good.

As per the whole "3DS features" thing, it won't. They're probably just putting the 3DS label on there so they can go "HEY DON'T WORRY IT WORKS ON YOUR NEW CONSOLE SO IT'S ALL GOOD".


----------



## kthnxshwn (Feb 27, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> gamefan5 said:
> 
> 
> > I can't wait to see the flood of pokénoobs when B&W2 releases.
> ...



what.

what what.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 27, 2012)

kthnxshwn said:


> what.
> 
> what what.



I use the world probably a lot, even when it's not applicable. That's probably a problem.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Feb 27, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> It really is too bad Game Freak is making two games instead of one. It's a lot easier to buy and play one game. Exspecially if the storylines/gameplay/characters are the exact same. I wonder what made Game Freak contemplate making sequels instead a remake.


If I'm correct, the official reason for releasing two versions is to promote trading. Each version has its own exclusive Pokemon so to "catch them all", you'll have to trade with a friend. Although we all know the real reason is because Gamefreak loves money.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 27, 2012)

soulx said:


> Hyro-Sama said:
> 
> 
> > It really is too bad Game Freak is making two games instead of one. It's a lot easier to buy and play one game. Exspecially if the storylines/gameplay/characters are the exact same. I wonder what made Game Freak contemplate making sequels instead a remake.
> ...


4 versions required. Because 3 just isn't social enough.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Feb 27, 2012)

VMM said:


> Pingouin7 said:
> 
> 
> > VMM said:
> ...


No.
There is no such thing as "common sense" when it all comes down to opinions.


----------



## kthnxshwn (Feb 27, 2012)

Common sense and "opinions" are two totally different things. Can we abandon that topic now?


----------



## VMM (Feb 27, 2012)

Pingouin7 said:


> VMM said:
> 
> 
> > Pingouin7 said:
> ...



I already said, I mistook the term, it's a general consensus. Let's end this debate, it's going nowhere and is useless.


----------



## drobb (Feb 27, 2012)

as i said in an earlier post, since we actually know nothing aside from the 2 new forms, im hoping that the new fusion thing is a new form of evolution and we actually see more fusion type deals and they actually add maybe a few more Pokemon.  this is after all a sequel so it could be anything, new Pokemon, new area, a return to previous areas, anything.  while i highly doubt any of this will happen its nice to think and hope.  im thinking tho that the fusion does set the stage for that actually being a new form of evolution, maybe to make a bigger appearance in gen 6.   maybe they will add a way to import saves from b/w1 and at the end or at a later date add a feature or downloadable app to then take the save from b/w2 and load it into the 6th gen which will be used as a tool to push the 3ds.   just my opinion on the matter.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 27, 2012)

*#789 Pingouin7*​







If *Pingouin7 *becomes furious,​it begins to flame other users​and fights as long as it takes​to make them submit.​Breathing intense, hot flames,​it can burn almost anyone.​Its flaming inflicts terrible​humiliation on enemies. ​

*DISCLAIMER: I do not take any side in this little argument, I only provide the users with comic relief. This post is not a critique of what *Pingouin7 *said,
he actually makes alot of sense. I actually think that he hasn't crossed the line but I couldn't possibly pass this one-in-a-lifetime opportunity. In other words,
I had this idea and I had to use it immediatelly lol.


----------



## BORTZ (Feb 28, 2012)

I still cant get over that its going to be a duel sequel.


----------



## Gahars (Feb 28, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> I still cant get over that its going to be a du*a*l sequel.



Fixed that for you... unless these Pokemon are going to duel like proper gentlemen (Each man takes a pistol, ten steps forward, etc.); that would be pretty awesome actually.


----------



## someonewhodied (Feb 28, 2012)

I guess this explains the "Freeze Bolt" and "Freeze Flare" attacks. I shoulda seen this coming lol.








Gahars said:


> BortzANATOR said:
> 
> 
> > I still cant get over that its going to be a du*a*l sequel.
> ...



Your avatar is strangely appropriate for this comment


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Feb 28, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> *#789 Pingouin7*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey! I wanted to be #777!
Actually... #006 would have been better, since it seemed to be Charizard's Pokédex description.


----------



## MakiManPR (Feb 28, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9GRseI_vLiI​


----------



## frogboy (Feb 28, 2012)

MakiManPR said:


> *snippedvideo*


I'm almost positive that everyone has seen that already.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 28, 2012)

Pingouin7 said:


> Hey! I wanted to be #777!
> Actually... #006 would have been better, since it seemed to be Charizard's Pokédex description.


But you're not Charizard...


----------



## chyyran (Feb 29, 2012)

iggloovortex said:


> so now i actually have to play through the debauchery that was B&W if i want to fully get these next ones? Am I the only one that feels it should've just been grey in that case?



This.

Not to mention that we'll all be forced to choose which one to play again D:


----------



## Janthran (Feb 29, 2012)

triassic911 said:


> I'm glad this is coming to the DS, I can easily obtain it!







lolflashcarts


----------



## BrightNeko (Feb 29, 2012)

I've major spoilers for the game already


Spoiler











The screen shot truly is quite the give away!


----------



## Gahars (Feb 29, 2012)

BrightNeko said:


> I've major spoilers for the game already
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



For anyone confused by that, it's okay. I have some in-depth analysis right here.

If you've ever wondered what a Pokeyman was, he's the go to guy.


----------



## Giratina3 (Feb 29, 2012)

Pokémon Black Version 2 and White Version 2 have now got temporary english boxarts released.
These look cool but they are still W.I.P.
I'm getting Black Version 2 since i owned Black Version.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Feb 29, 2012)

Giratina3 said:


> Pokémon Black Version 2 and White Version 2 have now got temporary english boxarts released.
> These look cool but they are still W.I.P.
> I'm getting Black Version 2 since i owned Black Version.


I find it odd that Black has Zekrom and White has Reshiram.
But on the other hand, it does make sense.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Feb 29, 2012)

did they actually say that it is a sequel like, a whole new storyline?

because really, for me, the "2" does not prove anything. its still way more realistic to think that they want to sell double again, this time with the third version as well.


----------



## someonewhodied (Feb 29, 2012)

I think they screwed up the boxart










Switched pokemon


----------



## triassic911 (Feb 29, 2012)

Yeah, the switch in colors to their respective versions was most likely done on purpose.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Feb 29, 2012)

I hope they add more battles. Maybe re-battling gym leaders from past regions.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Feb 29, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> I hope they add more battles. Maybe re-battling gym leaders from past regions.


Why not get into compitative battling and battle people online .
But yeah, re-battling gym leaders would be a nice feature.


----------



## triassic911 (Feb 29, 2012)

Iirc, the feature to re-battle gym leaders is already in Pokemon Platinum.


----------



## jonesman99 (Feb 29, 2012)

It would be nice to see Nintendo do a simultaneous international release for a main series pokemon game, seeing as it is now an international brand.


----------



## matt382 (Feb 29, 2012)

jonesman99 said:


> It would be nice to see Nintendo do a simultaneous international release for a main series pokemon game, seeing as it is now an international brand.



Plus it would stop the flood of "CAN I HAZ ENGLISH P4TCH!!1!!!1!!" threads


----------



## jonesman99 (Feb 29, 2012)

matt382 said:


> jonesman99 said:
> 
> 
> > It would be nice to see Nintendo do a simultaneous international release for a main series pokemon game, seeing as it is now an international brand.
> ...


That too. But I was referring to the now massive space there is between Japan and international releases due to languages, text editing, debugging, etc. Also, not just for the Pokemon games but most games with large and diverse installed fan base. If not simultaneous, at least closer than what they have been. I think BW2 is a start of that. Just like with the dubbing of the anime.


----------



## TeddyPain (Mar 3, 2012)

I hope they will make a fighting rpg exclusively for 1st gen and then work their way up to 2nd and 3rd and so on. I was thinking it would be like the Tales series, I would prefer this than another gen 6 where I have to memorize more names. Hurts my braincells, you know. I look forward to seeing more story and more minigames as Pokemon games are getting repetitive and repetitive, and quite frankly I'm a little bored with them.


----------



## Skelletonike (Mar 3, 2012)

TeddyPain said:


> I hope they will make a fighting rpg exclusively for 1st gen and then work their way up to 2nd and 3rd and so on. I was thinking it would be like the Tales series, I would prefer this than another gen 6 where I have to memorize more names. Hurts my braincells, you know. I look forward to seeing more story and more minigames as Pokemon games are getting repetitive and repetitive, and quite frankly I'm a little bored with them.


But Pokemon wouldn't be Pokemon without the turn based combat... It's just like saying you wanna play yugioh without using the cards. D=


----------



## TeddyPain (Mar 3, 2012)

Skelletonike said:


> TeddyPain said:
> 
> 
> > I hope they will make a fighting rpg exclusively for 1st gen and then work their way up to 2nd and 3rd and so on. I was thinking it would be like the Tales series, I would prefer this than another gen 6 where I have to memorize more names. Hurts my braincells, you know. I look forward to seeing more story and more minigames as Pokemon games are getting repetitive and repetitive, and quite frankly I'm a little bored with them.
> ...


I'm getting bored of turn-based combat. I'm positive the sales will rise much more if they convert to this. And they don't have to stop making turn-based rpgs. They can just make a different series for it like Mystery Dungeon. And they are releaising that Nobunga game. I would prefer an action pokemon game like Pokemon Rumble or Type Wild for the ds.


----------



## Skelletonike (Mar 3, 2012)

TeddyPain said:


> Skelletonike said:
> 
> 
> > TeddyPain said:
> ...


In Japan, from what I've read in several websites, beetween Final Fantasy and Dragon Quest series, the series that got more fans is Dragon Quest, which always had a traditional turn based combat system, unlike Final Fantasy which always tries to change the combat system in some way. You might not like it, but it's pretty much proven that turn based rpg's are liked by the majority, hence why so many rpg's follow that route. Some of those that try to go via diferent ways either choose an action rpg combat system or then they need to create something different, which is something that'd be too much trouble, and success wouldnt be guaranteed.

Edit: I've mentioned Japan because that's where Pokemon comes from and Nintendo (and most of the japanese game developers) are more concerned with the sales in their respective country.


----------



## TeddyPain (Mar 3, 2012)

They can keep doing that turn based shit, I just want them to try something new and see if they get better sales. I just might be forced into making a homebrew like that.


----------



## VMM (Mar 4, 2012)

TeddyPain said:


> Skelletonike said:
> 
> 
> > TeddyPain said:
> ...



That's one of the secrets of Pokémon sucess. It's the gold mine, the reason why pokémon always sell like water.
If it makes succes, they would not change that no matter what happens.

I think they could make the game with better graphics, they could add a descent storyline, and they could make the game a little more dynamic.

They could add some things like rebattling the gyms, and each gym could have 6 different pokémons, all level 100.
They could make the same with the league.

They could make things more simple, we have lots of pokéballs that are really not necessary

We have itens that could be resumed to just one with the same effects, like Dragon Claw, Draco Plate, Dragon Fang, Dragon Gem and Dragon Scale(it's a item that's just used to evolve Seadra).

We could stop having to use items to breed some pokémons, like Full Incense to get Munchlax, Luck Insense to get Happiny, Rose Incense to get Budew and many others.

I think that having only one rod is really a evolution, as having the market in Pokémon Center. 
I think that the changes I said could easily be done in the first game of the 6st generation


----------



## Janthran (Mar 4, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> *#789 Pingouin7*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ooh, do me! Me!


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 4, 2012)

Janthran said:


> Ooh, do me! Me!


If you are a sexy lady, I may just consider doing you...


----------



## TeddyPain (Mar 4, 2012)

Isn't this thread about pokemon?


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Mar 4, 2012)

Woot, you even took the time to change the picture!


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 4, 2012)

Pingouin7 said:


> Woot, you even took the time to change the picture!


I didn't, it automatically changes when you change avatars. Forevuuuur up-to-date.


----------



## Janthran (Mar 4, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Janthran said:
> 
> 
> > Ooh, do me! Me!
> ...


I meant a pokedex entry, n00b.
I'm a guy.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 4, 2012)

Janthran said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > Janthran said:
> ...


Heh... still, worth a try. I have to insert pick-up lines whenever an opportunity arises.


----------



## KaitoTheRamenBan (Mar 4, 2012)

Skelletonike said:


> In Japan, from what I've read in several websites, beetween Final Fantasy and Dragon Quest series, the series that got more fans is Dragon Quest, which always had a traditional turn based combat system, unlike Final Fantasy which always tries to change the combat system in some way. You might not like it, but it's pretty much proven that turn based rpg's are liked by the majority, hence why so many rpg's follow that route. Some of those that try to go via diferent ways either choose an action rpg combat system or then they need to create something different, which is something that'd be too much trouble, and success wouldnt be guaranteed.
> 
> Edit: I've mentioned Japan because that's where Pokemon comes from and Nintendo (and most of the japanese game developers) are more concerned with the sales in their respective country.



also Shin Megami Tensei


----------



## TeddyPain (Mar 5, 2012)

Aight so about the story, I think those 2 chicks that were N's godmothers or some shit are gonna be in the story and actually have an effect.


----------



## constantgamer247 (Mar 25, 2012)

iggloovortex said:


> so now i actually have to play through the debauchery that was B&W if i want to fully get these next ones? Am I the only one that feels it should've just been grey in that case?



@[member="iggloovortex"]
I don't think they should have gone with grey, what they did was novel.  But as good of a move as it was I would like to see this generation over with.  I hated the C-gear and dream world.  All of that didn't work for the first several months too.  I also found the menu systems confusing to navigate and most of the features of white felt redundant.  Story was novel which saved it, and as dumb as a lot of the new pokemon where, there also were a lot of good new ones.  I'm still in favour of seeing pokemon development (or discovery as they call it to justify it) caped.  I would like new pokemon games just done with the old/existing pokemon.




titen96 said:


> I have a feeling that grey will be both 1&2 on the 3ds



@[member="titen96"]
Interesting prediction.  I wonder if they will do just that.  I also wonder if white 2 and black 2 will be the kind of sequels that let you import your wite 1 or black 1 save.


----------



## Skream (Mar 26, 2012)

It's true that Pokemon is getting repetitive and the newer Pokemon look stupid but it's still easily one of the better handheld games today.


----------

